# NBA PLAYOFF THREAD



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm a Pistons fan, have been for decades. Never thought I'd see a team that rivals the "Bad Boys" but with Joe Dumars in charge I guess I shouldn't be surprised.

That said, I just like good playoff basketball in general. So many of these series could go either way, I'm looking forward to these first couple of weeks. Is anyone rallying for upsets, new champions, a repeat for the Spurs, return of Shaq or Kobe?...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Id love to see the suns win it, either them or new jersey...
But my money would be on the spurs again


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

all i have to say is..........DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETROIT BASKETBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

detroit or san antonio hands down. who knows, maybe flip saunders will make some bad decisions and riley will take miami to the finals.

shaq will win another ring before kobe does. kobe's going home after the first week of may


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CautioN1919 said:


> all i have to say is..........DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETROIT BASKETBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL










Except I kinda find that chant annoying to be honest :laugh: Go Pistons!!!

Spurs are a little banged up and are meeting a rejuvenated Kings team. It'll be a long hard road for them. Detroit shouldn't have any problems (but who knows?), I'd even guess that Miami will be surprised at how much better Detroit is going to be in playoff mode. I really think it's all about Alonzo for the heat, he's been INCREDIBLE but is injured as well.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

ok i know im gonna get torched but ima die hard laker fan i know "they suck" and "kobe is a rapist" but i like detroit too even tho they stomped LA a couple years back ive never liked so many teams ever id like to see miami win it or detroit i just dont want the spurs to win again only because this douche i work with mouths me everyday about the spurs this the spurs that


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Pistons all the way


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

In all honesty I miss it when Detroit was the underdog, I'm not as comfortable with them as the favorite.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

Cavs and Phx


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm rooting for Dallas. I'd like to see phoenix but this year with their injuries it absolutely isn't going to happen.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

LEBRON


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

im glad to se lebron finally got his team in the playoffs it was gonna start looking bad if he didnt get them in this year


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

I have to hope for the Pacers to do good....but there isn't much hope for them.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm a diehard Celtics fan- i will support only two teams The Celts and whoever is playing against the Lakers- that being said- my pick is Boston, but thats in 2008 or so..


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

humpy_3 said:


> ok i know im gonna get torched but ima die hard laker fan i know "they suck" and "kobe is a rapist" but i like detroit too even tho they stomped LA a couple years back ive never liked so many teams ever id like to see miami win it or detroit i just dont want the spurs to win again only because this douche i work with mouths me everyday about the spurs this the spurs that


ahhh.. dont you mean your a die hard kobe bryants fan i heard they changed the team name to the bryants after he was pretty much the only one scoring

oh btw pistons got a good chance but anything can happen

and im a pistons fan and i have been for ever


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Paul Pierce had such a great year, it's so unfair that his Celts aren't in the playoffs. That guy is amazing. I really liked seeing him play with the 4 pistons in the allstar game!!!

Is this pin-worthy? I'm sure we'll have NBA stuff to talk about for a couple months...


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> ok i know im gonna get torched but ima die hard laker fan i know "they suck" and "kobe is a rapist" but i like detroit too even tho they stomped LA a couple years back ive never liked so many teams ever id like to see miami win it or detroit i just dont want the spurs to win again only because this douche i work with mouths me everyday about the spurs this the spurs that


ahhh.. dont you mean your a die hard kobe bryants fan i heard they changed the team name to the bryants after he was pretty much the only one scoring

oh btw pistons got a good chance but anything can happen

and im a pistons fan and i have been for ever
[/quote]

lol you are probly right i think lamar odom score a little bit when kobe was on the bench once lol

id also like to see it be miami and dallas but it wont work out that way the pistons are in the drivers seat

id like to see shaq get one with miami to show old dr. buss how he screwed up and traded the wrong guy im still a little bitter but i also think d. wade is the man so i guess it worked out great for miami obviously .......if only shaq could play at the level he did 4 or 5 years ago it would be no contest imo

i work with an older man who has been a celtics fan since they had black and white tv's he is a plethra of basketball knowledge it is funny to listen to him go on about old skool basketball i think he has been a celtic fan since like 1950 somthingill ask him again tho he even has green shutters on his house and wears green everyday

he lost a bet with the jr high boys b-ball team and had to wear a laker jersey to the state tournament and i stepped up and broke out my kareem jersey and let him wear it it was great he was steaming the hole time lol


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

I pick nets and phx, The triple threat of Jefferson, Kidd and my Fav Carter will be something to watch, btw but i've been a fan of Carter since he was in the raptor uniform so i want his team to win the championship


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm looking forward to seeing Carter in the playoffs too, he has been incredible this season. Not too long ago he seemed to have the 'Grant Hill' syndrome of being injury prone...

I also would like to see the Pistons win without Larry Brown. I feel bad for Brown but his nonsense got old when he was looking for a new job DURING last year's conference finals.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

<------------------------------


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cavs are first up, I'm actually rooting for Lebron too. He is getting waaaay too much scrutiny. Remember all the hype about not taking game winning shots? Well then he made a bunch??? And those other situations he made some game winning assists??? Give that dude a break!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

cavs will see round 2


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

HAHA * SIXERS *


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've been anti-Iverson for YEARS. Dont miss him this playoffs... tired of him falling down all of the time (half of the time on purpose).


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i dont like that crazy guy on the spurs guggli-whatever his name is all he does is charge the lane sprawl around and toss the bball up and gets a foul


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um... Manu Ginobili?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

omg, Lebron is a force to be reckoned with!!! Only 2 assists away from a triple double for his playoff debut!!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

acestro said:


> omg, Lebron is a force to be reckoned with!!! Only 2 assists away from a triple double for his playoff debut!!!


it was 2 rebounds away and he got it

32 points 10 rebounds 11 assists.
wes


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What a game. On to San Antonio... Van Exel looks like he reeaaalllly celebrated 420, if ya kno what I mean. How can he even see?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

bucks if there in yet?haha


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kings su-uck.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

But the Bulls.... Daaaaa bulls dabullsdabullsdabullsdabulls.... daaaa bulls dabullsdabullsdabulls...








Sorry, lame SNL reference. Those bulls are really fun to watch. Did you see Wade get blocked in the 4th quarter for Gordon to take a layup at the other end for the lead? Damn....


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

watching the clipper nugget game right now clippers are up i wouldnt mind seeing them go far either since i went to school with kaman


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool. They almost blew it, Carmello had 2 chances. Clippers appear to be the superior team but still have an inferiority complex!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

More today!!!!!!!! Will the Suns-Lakers game live up to the hype?
Will the Bucks score more than 50?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

After watching Pacers beat New Jersey on TNT, I have two questions

1. What the hell is wrong with TNT studio hots Ernie Johnson's face ? His cheeks look grotesquely swollen

2. Why is 60 year old Cliff Robinson on the floor during last seconds of a playoff game ? I still remember him being posterized by Michael Jordan in the 1992 Finals. Who could forget that three that MJ hit in his face and then turned around, shrugging his shoulders.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i think the heat were a little dissapointing to watch i tivoed the game and watched a little of it they gonna have to play better to beat the pistons

i just dont think the lakers have enough fire power to beat the suns but at least they made it to the playoffs thats all i hoped for was an 8 seed and they got the 7th so its good enough for me


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> After watching Pacers beat New Jersey on TNT, I have two questions
> 
> 1. What the hell is wrong with TNT studio hots Ernie Johnson's face ? His cheeks look grotesquely swollen
> 
> 2. Why is 60 year old Cliff Robinson on the floor during last seconds of a playoff game ? I still remember him being posterized by Michael Jordan in the 1992 Finals. Who could forget that three that MJ hit in his face and then turned around, shrugging his shoulders.


I was wondering what was wrong with Ernie too, found out he is battling lymphoma but is putting off treatment until late June.

I couldn't believe Cliff was still playing either!!!

The last moments of that Indiana-Jersey game were PURE BULLSHIT! If I were a Nets fan I would be losing my mind right now.

Also, Milwaukee is hangin in there, how long will it last?...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ernie does look fucked up, i wondered the same thing.
wes


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Pistons win


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

With Gasol stinking it up, the Grizz are keeping it close in the first half against the Mavs. Only the Pistons and Spurs have been head and shoulders above their competition so far...


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Pacers won?!?!







Acestro vince carter is at least 100% now, but the last 2 seasons with the raps seems like he faked he's injuries


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


>


i also support the suns


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> Pacers won?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's only because the Nets are awful - Pacers don't even belong in the playoffs, I think they got blown out by Charlotte like twice this season ( and I am a Pacer fan)


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm a spurs guy, my best pal is a pistons fan. We wanna see that match up, and of course i'll let the spurs line my pockets with my friend's money for another year. Go spurs.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Spurs and Pistons are the best teams, hands down.

Prepare for more whining by people that dont recognize what good basketball is. I think I could watch a 15 game series between those teams. If only one of them was good there'd be a dynasty in progress right now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

That would be the most boring ass series ever...EVER.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmm.... Lakers and ... 76ers. In my opinion. That's for this year. All time? Not sure but it would include one of those really bad Clippers teams of the past and probably the poor Hornets of two years ago







Oklahoma City thinks we didn't appreciate them. They didn't realize how crappy they were playing before Chris Paul.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

isnt tim duncan hurt or sick ?? if so that equals spurs not one of the best teams


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He's playing hurt but doesn't seem too bad. Hard to tell how hurt he is, he is after all the 'silent assassin'. I think he's fine.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> Pacers won?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's only because the Nets are awful - Pacers don't even belong in the playoffs, I think they got blown out by Charlotte like twice this season ( and I am a Pacer fan)
[/quote]

They do belong in the playoffs even though they are plague with injuries this season but the coaching staff is what really impressed me about the team. Rick Carlisle has been my fav coach and along side with a defensive minded kevin O'Neill. Pistons was really Carlisle team not larry brown but thats another topic. I'm still rooting for Carter thats only game 1 and the suns at the western conference


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> Pacers won?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's only because the Nets are awful - Pacers don't even belong in the playoffs, I think they got blown out by Charlotte like twice this season ( and I am a Pacer fan)
[/quote]

They do belong in the playoffs even though they are plague with injuries this season but the coaching staff is what really impressed me about the team. Rick Carlisle has been my fav coach and along side with a defensive minded kevin O'Neill. Pistons was really Carlisle team not larry brown but thats another topic. I'm still rooting for Carter thats only game 1 and the suns at the western conference
[/quote]

Well maybe they do belong and I agree that coaching staff has done a great job; I just think that the players have really played like they were mailing it in for a majority of the regular season..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Pistons are a Joe Dumars team, in my opinion. Although Carlisle is great.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Artest's suspension okay with you guys?

I simply say no because now the series is REEEEAALLY lobsided.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

acestro said:


> Artest's suspension okay with you guys?
> 
> I simply say no because now the series is REEEEAALLY lobsided.










Fine by me....if he was still on the Pacers it might be a different story. The Kings knew what they were getting. He has a colorful past.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i didnt see why he got it but knowing him he deserved it..

oh and clippers won game two destroyed the nuggets


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Clips are for real. Wizards showing some life too.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> Acestro vince carter is at least 100% now, but the last 2 seasons with the raps seems like he faked he's injuries


It's not that he's faked his injuries, it's that he IS weak, overly sensitive and has no passion for the game. He couldn't rise to the challenge in Toronto, and when he started getting criticized for not giving 100% effort (something he later admitted) he decided he didn't like the team anymore and did anything to get traded, including severely diminishing his trade value. Now he's on a team with a leader who will push him to play hard and not be such a bitch all the time (Jason Kidd) and no surprise he's now saying he's not certain of his future with the nets either. Carter can't stand up to a challenge, he's a big baby and it's more and more obvious as the seasons go by.

I see him retiring before he's too old because he just doesn't have the mental toughness to get by in the league.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Acestro vince carter is at least 100% now, but the last 2 seasons with the raps seems like he faked he's injuries


It's not that he's faked his injuries, it's that he IS weak, overly sensitive and has no passion for the game. He couldn't rise to the challenge in Toronto, and when he started getting criticized for not giving 100% effort (something he later admitted) he decided he didn't like the team anymore and did anything to get traded, including severely diminishing his trade value. Now he's on a team with a leader who will push him to play hard and not be such a bitch all the time (Jason Kidd) and no surprise he's now saying he's not certain of his future with the nets either. Carter can't stand up to a challenge, he's a big baby and it's more and more obvious as the seasons go by.

I see him retiring before he's too old because he just doesn't have the mental toughness to get by in the league.
[/quote]

Vince plays only b/c of what hoops provides him: fame, wealth, etc. - winning a championship isn't paramount amongst those variable but he has a tremendous talent and out of all the highlight game dunks between carter, wade and lebron without a doubt carter :nod: . I do agree that he's a big baby though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

But his physical skills are awesome! Hopefully that last loss will sting enough to get him more passionate about a championship.

Also, Lebron finally learned what the playoffs are all about. I knew he would, but I was thinking the Wiz didn't have it in them to show 'bron. But they sure did...


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

acestro said:


> But his physical skills are awesome! Hopefully that last loss will sting enough to get him more passionate about a championship.
> 
> Also, Lebron finally learned what the playoffs are all about. I knew he would, but I was thinking the Wiz didn't have it in them to show 'bron. But they sure did...


Yeah 10 T.O's. I think he'll bounce back though.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

<-------------------------------


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

pistons won last night !! not like its news but just thought id share


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Don't count The Nets out!!

They have made it to quite a few finals in the last few years.

If it wasn't for Shaq we might have even won a few...


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i just read that nash will probably get mvp again there is no way imo that he was better then lebron or kobe i guess it doesnt help i think he is an absolute douche
















<------------------------------------------------
<------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

humpy_3 said:


> i just read that nash will probably get mvp again there is no way imo that he was better then lebron or kobe i guess it doesnt help i think he is an absolute douche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nash a douche? He's one of the nicest guys on the court I think. They lost all the games he's missed in the last two years, also, which speake for itself.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

humpy_3 said:


> i just read that nash will probably get mvp again there is no way imo that he was better then lebron or kobe i guess it doesnt help i think he is an absolute douche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but ur going on strictly scoring i mean i think billups should have had a real good chance i mean he is pry the best imo all around player right now he may not score 60 pts a game like ball hog and lebron but he is a damn good leader on the court


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

humpy_3 said:


> Don't count The Nets out!!
> 
> They have made it to quite a few finals in the last few years.
> 
> If it wasn't for Shaq we might have even won a few...


Well, they're just about to go 2-1 to the Pacers at this point, I don't see em beating either Detroit or Miami let alone beating the west for the championship


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

there is no other team in the east, bottom line. miami looks like sh*t. indiani is embarrasing the nets. the pistons will beat the spurs in the finals.
wes


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

PIRANHA KING said:


> there is no other team in the east, bottom line. miami looks like sh*t. indiani is embarrasing the nets. the pistons will beat the spurs in the finals.
> wes


Theyd better, because the Lions and Tigers have been shyte for years, and the Wings might be upsetted in the first round...it would be one of the biggest upsets ever in hockey.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> there is no other team in the east, bottom line. miami looks like sh*t. indiani is embarrasing the nets. the pistons will beat the spurs in the finals.
> wes


Theyd better, because the Lions and Tigers have been shyte for years, and the Wings might be upsetted in the first round...it would be one of the biggest upsets ever in hockey.
[/quote]

hey tigers are doing good this year... and wings are currently tied and playing a lil better tonight but legace has been off for the whole series


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> there is no other team in the east, bottom line. miami looks like sh*t. indiani is embarrasing the nets. the pistons will beat the spurs in the finals.
> wes


Theyd better, because the Lions and Tigers have been shyte for years, and the Wings might be upsetted in the first round...it would be one of the biggest upsets ever in hockey.
[/quote]
props to the oilers, they are doing a great job. dont count us out yet though.
wes


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

omg bad calls all over the place ..


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Third goal shouldnt have counted, and could change the path of the whole series.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Third goal shouldnt have counted, and could change the path of the whole series.


why shouldn't it have counted?
wes


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Should have been an interference call...

not suprised tho, refs have been iffy in every game Ive watched so far.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Should have been an interference call...
> 
> not suprised tho, refs have been iffy in every game Ive watched so far.


oh ok dont normally watch hockey. ya theannouncers keep saying therefs suck.
wes

the 4th goal was clean :rasp:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um... yeah... wrong thread guys.









Pistons are great but I miss them being underdogs. If they dont win it all it will be a HUGE disappointment.

Miami is looking crappy, how could they lose that way to the Bulls? I like the baby Bulls and all but Miami was not supposed to be this bad. They will have a terrible time with Indiana at this pace.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> Um... yeah... wrong thread guys.:laugh:
> 
> Pistons are great but I miss them being underdogs. If they dont win it all it will be a HUGE disappointment.
> 
> Miami is looking crappy, how could they lose that way to the Bulls? I like the baby Bulls and all but Miami was not supposed to be this bad. They will have a terrible time with Indiana at this pace.


Yeah Miami is a huge disapointment. I want to see them win only because I don't want to believe that Shaq is seriously starting to get too old and there's going to be a time when there is no Shaq in the league. Say what you will about him, he's one of the best personalities basketball has had in a long long time









Clippers game was f*cking awful too. So glad I set time aside to watch that crap fest


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm with you on the Clippers game. Was that seriously playoff basketball? They need to be fired and let the Jazz and Hornets play instead.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> i just read that nash will probably get mvp again there is no way imo that he was better then lebron or kobe i guess it doesnt help i think he is an absolute douche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nash a douche? He's one of the nicest guys on the court I think. They lost all the games he's missed in the last two years, also, which speake for itself.
[/quote]

it isnt that he isnt a nice guy i just don't like him i feel there are better players that deserve the mvp award then him i figure kobe didnt get it cause the colorado thing is still lingering after thought lebron really didnt deserve it either im not sure there is a clear cut guy this year

and the heat are really screwing it up if they cant beat detroit the spurs will kill them.......o i forgot they gotta get by chicago first


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

humpy_3 said:


> i just read that nash will probably get mvp again there is no way imo that he was better then lebron or kobe i guess it doesnt help i think he is an absolute douche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nash a douche? He's one of the nicest guys on the court I think. They lost all the games he's missed in the last two years, also, which speake for itself.
[/quote]

it isnt that he isnt a nice guy i just don't like him i feel there are better players that deserve the mvp award then him i figure kobe didnt get it cause the colorado thing is still lingering after thought lebron really didnt deserve it either im not sure there is a clear cut guy this year

and the heat are really screwing it up if they cant beat detroit the spurs will kill them.......o i forgot they gotta get by chicago first








[/quote]

There's more to the sport than stats. Sure Kobe can score but he shoots a low % and his team is an also ran at the bottom of the playoff ladder. The Lakers need to get up to elite status before he'll win MVP. Dont blame Nash, blame Laker management for putting a talentless team around Kobe (not that Kobe helps those players get any better)I'm not being biased but look what have the phoenix been through this season. Nash made diaw MIP of the year, team manage to pull 54 wins without the help of they're two big man due to injury kurt thomas and 2nd best player amare stoudamire and also losing he's three pointers from last season joe johnson and Q richardson through free agency.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> i just read that nash will probably get mvp again there is no way imo that he was better then lebron or kobe i guess it doesnt help i think he is an absolute douche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nash a douche? He's one of the nicest guys on the court I think. They lost all the games he's missed in the last two years, also, which speake for itself.
[/quote]

it isnt that he isnt a nice guy i just don't like him i feel there are better players that deserve the mvp award then him i figure kobe didnt get it cause the colorado thing is still lingering after thought lebron really didnt deserve it either im not sure there is a clear cut guy this year

and the heat are really screwing it up if they cant beat detroit the spurs will kill them.......o i forgot they gotta get by chicago first








[/quote]

There's more to the sport than stats. Sure Kobe can score but he shoots a low % and his team is an also ran at the bottom of the playoff ladder. The Lakers need to get up to elite status before he'll win MVP. Dont blame Nash, blame Laker management for putting a talentless team around Kobe (not that Kobe helps those players get any better)I'm not being biased but look what have the phoenix been through this season. Nash made diaw MIP of the year, team manage to pull 54 wins without the help of they're two big man due to injury kurt thomas and 2nd best player amare stoudamire and also losing he's three pointers from last season joe johnson and Q richardson through free agency.
[/quote]

Um, kobe shoots 45%. Thats a good percentage. Anything above 43% is good. He shoots 35% from the 3...which equates to a 50% FG%. Also, if kobe doesn't make people better, why are kwame, odom, smush, luke, etc all having career years? Do you even watch laker games?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kobe's percentage is high for a guard.

They arent exactly at the top of the playoff seeds, they barely made it. I'm trying to remember an MVP that was part of a team that barely made the playoffs, and I cant.

Nash is fine, but it would be interesting drama if the Lakers go to the next round :nod: And I never liked Kobe but he's starting to get his assists up, maybe he's learning.

Poor Shaq is looking like a broken down old truck. Poor dude.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> I'm with you on the Clippers game. Was that seriously playoff basketball? They need to be fired and let the Jazz and Hornets play instead.


what happened in the clippers game? ? did kaman rock to hard with his long hair


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> I'm with you on the Clippers game. Was that seriously playoff basketball? They need to be fired and let the Jazz and Hornets play instead.


what happened in the clippers game? ? did kaman rock to hard with his long hair
[/quote]
Long, blond and thinning....Its a good look


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

the nba? i havent notcied the games this year, who good?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> I'm with you on the Clippers game. Was that seriously playoff basketball? They need to be fired and let the Jazz and Hornets play instead.


what happened in the clippers game? ? did kaman rock to hard with his long hair
[/quote]
Long, blond and thinning....Its a good look








[/quote]

i guarded him in open gym once. he was a senior and i was a freshman he only had me by about 1.5 ft lol . he came over to my house once cuz my brother was on his team and he stood up in our basement and dented the ceiling lol ..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

so... did you dunk on him?









That guy needs a haircut worse than Steve Nash (and that's saying something).


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

im watching lakers suns game 3 and it is quite good kobe is passing the ball and they are playing great if they could of only played like this all year............


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

humpy_3 said:


> im watching lakers suns game 3 and it is quite good kobe is passing the ball and they are playing great if they could of only played like this all year............


Nash should fight Kobe... with a shovel


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I still dont get it, who is this new Kobe? He is ready to fight and passes, how bizarre!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The Bucks







don't stand a chance against the Pistons. They might if Terry Stotts wasn't our manager. F---ing idiot!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Serrapygo said:


> The Bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a chance even with phil jackson.
wes


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> The Bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a chance even with phil jackson.
wes
[/quote]
You're probably right.







You guys in Detroit deserve a good basketball team for having Matt McMillan GM'ing the Lions! Plus, the Lions being the NFC turd for so long.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Serrapygo said:


> The Bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a chance even with phil jackson.
wes
[/quote]
You're probably right.







You guys in Detroit deserve a good basketball team for having Matt McMillan GM'ing the Lions! Plus, the Lions being the NFC turd for so long.
[/quote]







dont forget about the sorry ass tigers.

how about them lakers? i am actually hoping they make it to round 2 since they are actually playing team ball.
wes


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> The Bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a chance even with phil jackson.
wes
[/quote]
You're probably right.







You guys in Detroit deserve a good basketball team for having Matt McMillan GM'ing the Lions! Plus, the Lions being the NFC turd for so long.
[/quote]







dont forget about the sorry ass tigers.

how about them lakers? i am actually hoping they make it to round 2 since they are actually playing team ball.
wes
[/quote]
I can empathize with your Tigers. I've been in the same boat with the Brewers for 12 years! Finally now they are becoming competitive. I couldn't give a ---- about the Lakers, burn baby burn!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> The Bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a chance even with phil jackson.
wes
[/quote]
You're probably right.







You guys in Detroit deserve a good basketball team for having Matt McMillan GM'ing the Lions! Plus, the Lions being the NFC turd for so long.
[/quote]








Poor Barry Sanders, he was the only bright spot. (although I always was a Spielman fan).


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> I still dont get it, who is this new Kobe? He is ready to fight and passes, how bizarre!


it was very bizzare to see him pass first i loved it when kwame knocked i think it was bell down that was good and i think nash would need a bat and a shovel to take kobe he is a scrawny white boy lol

i loved the end of the spurs kings game it was great too bad the kings just dont have the firepower to keep that kind of game up

ron artest was a stud at the end


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

humpy_3 said:


> I still dont get it, who is this new Kobe? He is ready to fight and passes, how bizarre!


it was very bizzare to see him pass first i loved it when kwame knocked i think it was bell down that was good and i think nash would need a bat and a shovel to take kobe he is a scrawny white boy lol

i loved the end of the spurs kings game it was great too bad the kings just dont have the firepower to keep that kind of game up

ron artest was a stud at the end
[/quote]

Agreed, that was the Artest that the Kings DREAMED of. Too good to be true? ....

Pistons didn't really show up to work today









Kobe does seem increasingly aware of what good playoff basketball is tho.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Alright







the nets are back in the series and i'm sure the outcome will be nets defeating the pacers by 8 points


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> The Bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a chance even with phil jackson.
wes
[/quote]
You're probably right.







You guys in Detroit deserve a good basketball team for having Matt McMillan GM'ing the Lions! Plus, the Lions being the NFC turd for so long.
[/quote]







dont forget about the sorry ass tigers.

how about them lakers? i am actually hoping they make it to round 2 since they are actually playing team ball.
wes
[/quote]

hey have u watched the tigers this year? they are doing real good almost first in their lil division and they totally bitched slapped the twins the other day 18- 2 so no more bad talk about the tigers they could go over 500 this year


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Back on topic!!! Pistons need to snap out of it, what went wrong?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

redd was hot nothing to worry about. 1 game is no biggy they will be back in fashion next game..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> redd was hot nothing to worry about. 1 game is no biggy they will be back in fashion next game..


Probably true, nice for Milwaukee to have something to cheer about I guess...

Shaq has several rebounds and a dunk in just a couple minutes, he's not toast. But Chicago is WAY more energetic. Didn't anyone learn from L.A. a couple years ago? Dont build a team with older, former all-stars?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah ace dont worry about the boys in blue they play pretty consistent bball thats where they are on top the kobe bryants and the redds of the game you stop them or they have an off night they whole team crumbles.. now the pistons lets say you can stop sheed then rip or prince or billups will destroy you or vice versa with any of the team and lets say you can stop the whole starting lineup omg mcdyss and delk and hunter... evans cato i mean unless they play really badly i think they can get the championship pretty easily maybe challenged only by spurs


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

slckr69 said:


> The Bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a chance even with phil jackson.
wes
[/quote]
You're probably right.







You guys in Detroit deserve a good basketball team for having Matt McMillan GM'ing the Lions! Plus, the Lions being the NFC turd for so long.
[/quote]







dont forget about the sorry ass tigers.

how about them lakers? i am actually hoping they make it to round 2 since they are actually playing team ball.
wes
[/quote]

hey have u watched the tigers this year? they are doing real good almost first in their lil division and they totally bitched slapped the twins the other day 18- 2 so no more bad talk about the tigers they could go over 500 this year
[/quote]
they did good at the beginning of last year also. yes they do look good though.

the pistons will win the next 2.
wes


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I know, but with their team they should be sweeping Milwaukee. By the way, that was one difficult post to read!







mix in a period or two!

(edit); my response above was to slckr69

I agree, Wes, next two games go to Detroit...

worth pointing out that the Heat are struggling in every game against a team that's 41-41 (0.500).


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> I know, but with their team they should be sweeping Milwaukee. By the way, that was one difficult post to read!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's not looking good right now either. So disapointing man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Except the ankle twist could change everything. Chicago cant lose any big men.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i cant believe how the bulls tied it up...

anyways

GO JERSEY!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Lakers game is coming down to the line.... 88-90....

But it's Phoenix ball...

HOLY COW!!! A STEAL AND A STRATUSPHERE FLOATER BY KOBE!!!!!!!

TIE GAME, 0.7 seconds left!!!!! (and Marion fouled out)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Man, I dont support either team and I'm nervous!!!









Un-be-lievable.

kinda seemed like Nash got fouled on that last play (and even the last play in regulation). Feel bad for that dude.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Hell YA! GO LAKERS!


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

diddye said:


> Hell YA! GO LAKERS!


i just got back from golfing and all i gotta say if F_ck yes F__k nash F_ck the suns how bout them lakers kobe is the man suns are done lol (whoa drink some more) !!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Nash was fouled...


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

who cares if he was fouled im sure it isnt the only call the refs missed all year if the suns would play to their potential they would run over the lakers and it wouldnt go down to 1 play

they got the 2 seed and they are playing like the 7 seed should







where is your MVP nash now


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...you mean where is your MVP now Nash?









I think he was fouled (both times :laugh: ) But it's playoff basketball and Nash knows it. They were going for the ball too (not for an intentional foul) which says a lot. I really dont like Kobe's attitude but he made a couple of AMAZING shots and that's good entertainment. At this rate the Lakers will get to the Conference finals and probably get swept by the Spurs (just a prediction







).


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

humpy_3 said:


> who cares if he was fouled im sure it isnt the only call the refs missed all year if the suns would play to their potential they would run over the lakers and it wouldnt go down to 1 play
> 
> they got the 2 seed and they are playing like the 7 seed should
> 
> ...


Oh look, a Laker fan making a fool of himself...how original.

















































Random Emoticons FTW.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> who cares if he was fouled im sure it isnt the only call the refs missed all year if the suns would play to their potential they would run over the lakers and it wouldnt go down to 1 play
> 
> they got the 2 seed and they are playing like the 7 seed should
> 
> ...


Oh look, a Laker fan making a fool of himself...how original.


















































Random Emoticons FTW.
[/quote]
dont be bitter because the lakers are playing good ball wtf nobody said sh*t about the pistons getting beat by 20 points last night by the BUCKS are you kidding me 80% of people one this thread are on the pistons fans but i get slammed because my team does good

im very aware that the lakers aren't going to win it all the suns will probably win this series still but i just dont understand why there are so many laker haters out there that make ignorant comments that make no sense whatsoever "Oh look, a Laker fan making a fool of himself...how original. "

whatever dude


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Hey man, its just jokes, dont take it personally. Im not knockin the Lakers, Im not even a huge basketball fan, but I am a Canadian so go Nash and go Raps


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

what the pistons cant have an off night? so what if we lost by 20 pts at least our guard knows what an assist is !

oh lol j/p i could care less about the lakers and the suns as long as pistons are playing good and you can talk trash about them all u want it will just make you look silly when they beat you


----------



## Rhino (Oct 23, 2005)

Pistons are going to dominate these playoffs, I'd be surprised if they lose 3 games in any series MR. Big Shot, or Kobi Bryant should of won the MVP to not steve nash!


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

acestro said:


> But the Bulls.... Daaaaa bulls dabullsdabullsdabullsdabulls.... daaaa bulls dabullsdabullsdabulls...
> 
> :laugh: Sorry, lame SNL reference. Those bulls are really fun to watch. Did you see Wade get blocked in the 4th quarter for Gordon to take a layup at the other end for the lead? Damn....


 i was hoping to never hear/see that again after the Jordan yrs,, thankyou for ruining my life.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Go Kings! I think they will most likely lose the series though. I hope Phoenix wins tommorrow, I have tix to game 6 at Staples.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

pistons are up by like 6 with a minute to go at least they know how to play in the playoffs


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Where are the Dallas fans at???


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> Where are the Dallas fans at???


I'm a Dallas fan.

Actually I'm a raptor fan, but when your team is that bad, you learn to diversify which teams you cheer for and follow









On that note, way to go Clippers.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

i think M. Jordan jinx the heats :rasp: pretty impressive performance by kobe bryant but i still root for canadian boy Nash he's obviously the hero in canada(basketball)


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

GO SPURS GO! Number 4 for timmy...


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

the west was looking pretty lame then it all got good exept for the grizzlies 
i didnt see the kings putting up this much of a fight it is impressive 
so if the lakers by chance get to the next round they will play the clippers right? my neighbor was asking me about it and i havent really looked that far ahead


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oheye8one2 said:


> But the Bulls.... Daaaaa bulls dabullsdabullsdabullsdabulls.... daaaa bulls dabullsdabullsdabulls...
> 
> :laugh: Sorry, lame SNL reference. Those bulls are really fun to watch. Did you see Wade get blocked in the 4th quarter for Gordon to take a layup at the other end for the lead? Damn....


 i was hoping to never hear/see that again after the Jordan yrs,, thankyou for ruining my life.








[/quote]

Ha, missed this before. I miss the Jordan years, I grew up equal distance from Detroit and Chicago and enjoyed both of those teams in the 80s and 90s. Seeing them both resurge is really really cool.

Yeah, the clips would play the lakers. Phoenix isn't dead yet, although it's hard not to feel like the series is over after that last game.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

SACRAMENTO KINGS..............need i say more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

redrum781 said:


> SACRAMENTO KINGS..............need i say more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We'll see soon enough


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> SACRAMENTO KINGS..............need i say more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We'll see soon enough








[/quote]

im still in aw at the end of game 3







that was a great ending it seemed like it bounced 50 times b4 it fell


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

HATE the lakers, but damn, thought suns would KILL them. Boy was i wrong! They desurve to win this round.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> HATE the lakers, but damn, thought suns would KILL them. Boy was i wrong! They desurve to win this round.


Man I hope the lakers get knocked off...Kobe is an unbeleivable baller w/ an unbelievably BAD attitude. He doesn't deserve to win that round...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> But the Bulls.... Daaaaa bulls dabullsdabullsdabullsdabulls.... daaaa bulls dabullsdabullsdabulls...
> 
> :laugh: Sorry, lame SNL reference. Those bulls are really fun to watch. Did you see Wade get blocked in the 4th quarter for Gordon to take a layup at the other end for the lead? Damn....


 i was hoping to never hear/see that again after the Jordan yrs,, thankyou for ruining my life.








[/quote]

Ha, missed this before. I miss the Jordan years, I grew up equal distance from Detroit and Chicago and enjoyed both of those teams in the 80s and 90s. Seeing them both resurge is really really cool.

Yeah, the clips would play the lakers. Phoenix isn't dead yet, although it's hard not to feel like the series is over after that last game.
[/quote]

ace where in mi did you live?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

f*ck. Bell just went psycho on Kobe and probably screwed the Suns. If he's gonna go nuts and throw Kobe on the ground, he shoulda at least finished the job and jumped on his head afterwards


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> f*ck. Bell just went psycho on Kobe and probably screwed the Suns. If he's gonna go nuts and throw Kobe on the ground, he shoulda at least finished the job and jumped on his head afterwards












There is some really really intense basketball for this being the first round. Most intense playoffs I've seen in a while. Honestly, the Detroit series is the least interesting to me.

Slckr69, I grew up on Lake Michigan near South Haven (45 minutes south of Grand Rapids).


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> f*ck. Bell just went psycho on Kobe and probably screwed the Suns. If he's gonna go nuts and throw Kobe on the ground, he shoulda at least finished the job and jumped on his head afterwards


Ya, so instead of a suspension, he can go to jail and end his career haha. Raja just joined bowen as the two dirtiest players in the league. He makes rodman look sane.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> f*ck. Bell just went psycho on Kobe and probably screwed the Suns. If he's gonna go nuts and throw Kobe on the ground, he shoulda at least finished the job and jumped on his head afterwards


Raja just joined bowen as the two dirtiest players in the league.
[/quote]

Uh, no. He flagrantly fouled Kobe. If that makes him the dirtiest player in the league, then there are about 200 dirtiest players in the league currently playing the game...


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

That Bell clothesline was awesome.Although I wish it was Shaq who did it. Lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mr_b401 said:


> That Bell clothesline was awesome.Although I wish it was Shaq who did it. Lol


I think Kobe would be "in" the floor if Shaq did it :laugh:

And on the list ahead of Bell for dirty players would be Artest and several others.

Anybody watch cold pizza? That lady (forgot her name) and Skip are about to KILL each other arguing over the Bell hit. She is telling him to 'shut his mouth'


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

(her name is "Dana")







And she has a HUGE chin. I'm guessing she was expressing her testosterone behaviorally (as opposed to morphologically in the chin) today.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> f*ck. Bell just went psycho on Kobe and probably screwed the Suns. If he's gonna go nuts and throw Kobe on the ground, he shoulda at least finished the job and jumped on his head afterwards


Raja just joined bowen as the two dirtiest players in the league.
[/quote]

Uh, no. He flagrantly fouled Kobe. If that makes him the dirtiest player in the league, then there are about 200 dirtiest players in the league currently playing the game...
[/quote]

Name a dirtier play then a premeditated clothesline w/ a push to the floor? Please. Other then evans ball grab, there aren't many worse flagrants this year if any.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> f*ck. Bell just went psycho on Kobe and probably screwed the Suns. If he's gonna go nuts and throw Kobe on the ground, he shoulda at least finished the job and jumped on his head afterwards


Raja just joined bowen as the two dirtiest players in the league.
[/quote]

Uh, no. He flagrantly fouled Kobe. If that makes him the dirtiest player in the league, then there are about 200 dirtiest players in the league currently playing the game...
[/quote]

Name a dirtier play then a premeditated clothesline w/ a push to the floor? Please. Other then evans ball grab, there aren't many worse flagrants this year if any.
[/quote]

Uh.

Posey laying down a bodycheck on Hinrich was it?

That gorilla Kwame Brown knocking down a player and then standing over him like the dumb ape he is.

Those are only in the past two weeks because you know what? Nobody remembers sh*t like this because it's so completely minor it isn't worth remembering. How would you even know it was premeditated? And even if it was, so what? Please, it was not even that hard of a foul, he got thrown because it was completely innapropriate not because it was so vicious or any stupidness like that.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

it wasnt during the playoffs but i seen a pistons/ cavs game earlier thi s season and 2 minutes in rasheed wallace cracked ilgeuskis (spelled wrong) in the head and he had to leave the game to get stitches it was a nasty foul i dont think it was intentional but it looked cool gashed him open good 
that would have to be the hardes foul i remember thi sseason or the one walton had a couple games ago


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

am i the only one on this board that even mentioned sanantonio? sure detroit and maaaaaaaaaaaybe dallas will give them a major run but sa might be the most underappreciated team in sports history... and that is no joke- ever since drafting timmy(8 years ago) sa has had the highest winning percentage of any team in any sport- i could go on and on- but all anyone talks about are the lakers, kobe, lebron, shaq, dwade, etc etc.... detroit had a great year but had no injuries- none! sa has been battling injuries all year and fell one game short of detroits record! what gives?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

brutusbeefcake said:


> am i the only one on this board that even mentioned sanantonio? sure detroit and maaaaaaaaaaaybe dallas will give them a major run but


Dude, Sacramento is giving them a major run...


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> am i the only one on this board that even mentioned sanantonio? sure detroit and maaaaaaaaaaaybe dallas will give them a major run but


Dude, Sacramento is giving them a major run...
[/quote]

dude-
i realize that! we go through this each year in the playoffs- last year it was seattle that caused matchup problems for us... this year sac- and the way they are playing right now(mainly wells and artest) they would be giving any team troubles... it might take us 7 but it WILL get done... sounds crazy but we will matchup better with dallas. dallas is gaining rust while we are getting a good test which will make us much stronger in the end! rest is overrated in the playoffs as the games are spread out so much as it is


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rajah Bell needs to check his temper

sincerely,

Ron Artest


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

no doubt i think he may have cost his team the series on that outburst but i guess you can only take so much before you snap

i was reading on yahoo sports how jackson and the lakers planned that whole situation and i just dont buy it mabeye they did but i think its a stretch


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

i doubt the lakers planned bell to attack the rapist like that. if they did thats pretty damn smart. lakers should win it, but just barely in game six, if not, theyre gonna have a helluva time in pheonix and most likely lose.

as much as i hate the lakers, pheonix's lack of a front court is really making them look good. although they gave away game 4 with all the missed shots and the missed freethrow by diaw, the rip on nash and so forth, the rapist has been impressing me.

lakers wil be taken care of by elton brand and company. if not them, then san antonio will run through them like a cheap slut.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> f*ck. Bell just went psycho on Kobe and probably screwed the Suns. If he's gonna go nuts and throw Kobe on the ground, he shoulda at least finished the job and jumped on his head afterwards


Raja just joined bowen as the two dirtiest players in the league.
[/quote]

Uh, no. He flagrantly fouled Kobe. If that makes him the dirtiest player in the league, then there are about 200 dirtiest players in the league currently playing the game...
[/quote]

Name a dirtier play then a premeditated clothesline w/ a push to the floor? Please. Other then evans ball grab, there aren't many worse flagrants this year if any.
[/quote]

Uh.

Posey laying down a bodycheck on Hinrich was it?

*That gorilla Kwame Brown knocking down a player and then standing over him like the dumb ape he is.*
Those are only in the past two weeks because you know what? Nobody remembers sh*t like this because it's so completely minor it isn't worth remembering. How would you even know it was premeditated? And even if it was, so what? Please, it was not even that hard of a foul, he got thrown because it was completely innapropriate not because it was so vicious or any stupidness like that.
[/quote]
why the racism? please keep it to yourself.
thanks
wes


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> f*ck. Bell just went psycho on Kobe and probably screwed the Suns. If he's gonna go nuts and throw Kobe on the ground, he shoulda at least finished the job and jumped on his head afterwards


Raja just joined bowen as the two dirtiest players in the league.
[/quote]

Uh, no. He flagrantly fouled Kobe. If that makes him the dirtiest player in the league, then there are about 200 dirtiest players in the league currently playing the game...
[/quote]

Name a dirtier play then a premeditated clothesline w/ a push to the floor? Please. Other then evans ball grab, there aren't many worse flagrants this year if any.
[/quote]

Uh.

Posey laying down a bodycheck on Hinrich was it?

*That gorilla Kwame Brown knocking down a player and then standing over him like the dumb ape he is.*
Those are only in the past two weeks because you know what? Nobody remembers sh*t like this because it's so completely minor it isn't worth remembering. How would you even know it was premeditated? And even if it was, so what? Please, it was not even that hard of a foul, he got thrown because it was completely innapropriate not because it was so vicious or any stupidness like that.
[/quote]
why the racism? please keep it to yourself.
thanks
wes
[/quote]

It's not racism. He's big, and he acts like a caveman. His colour has nothing to do with it. Just like if I were to call you a manatee, it's not because you're any particular race, but because you're slow, fat and stupid. 
thanks
Rich


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Pacers suck for yet another year.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

well i dont think la can beat phoenix again at home but i may be wrong

all in all i am happy with what they have accomplished win or lose i didnt even think they would make it to the playoffs so whatever happens im content with at least they know what they are capable of


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That Phoenix-LA series has been one of the best first round series ever. Too bad I fell asleep with four minutes left last night









Saturday should be an awesome game!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> That Phoenix-LA series has been one of the best first round series ever. Too bad I fell asleep with four minutes left last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about it and went to a freaking art gallery reception. Not only was it the worst use of my time in months, but I missed what sounded like the most exciting game of the series as well


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Game 7 will be sweeeet...

I'd love to see the Suns wipe the smirk off Kobe's and Phillip Big Chief Never-call-a-timeout's faces..


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

stick a fork in la! they overachieved in my opinion... and whats with kobe tellin the media that he "doesnt know this kid, who is this kid, i dont wanna know this kid(reference to bell)" ........... um kobe youve been having battles with bell since he came into the league... like 8 years ago- ive always been a laker hater. i like shaq now that hes far away and just as i was gaining a tad bit of respect for shobe his true colors show,,,,,,, he is what bell says he is- an arrogant prick! go spurs go


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

damn bucks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> stick a fork in la! they overachieved in my opinion... and whats with kobe tellin the media that he "doesnt know this kid, who is this kid, i dont wanna know this kid(reference to bell)" ........... um kobe youve been having battles with bell since he came into the league... like 8 years ago- ive always been a laker hater. i like shaq now that hes far away and just as i was gaining a tad bit of respect for shobe his true colors show,,,,,,, he is what bell says he is- an arrogant prick! go *pistons * go


Also agreed. But fixed your post (see bold). Bucks never had a shot really but gave it a good shot. The Cavs and Pistons should be interesting, I hope. Not sure how the Nets and Heat match up. Clippers and Mavs have to be getting some good rest in!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> stick a fork in la! they overachieved in my opinion... and whats with kobe tellin the media that he "doesnt know this kid, who is this kid, i dont wanna know this kid(reference to bell)" ........... um kobe youve been having battles with bell since he came into the league... like 8 years ago- ive always been a laker hater. i like shaq now that hes far away and just as i was gaining a tad bit of respect for shobe his true colors show,,,,,,, he is what bell says he is- an arrogant prick! go *spurs * go


Also agreed. But fixed your post (see bold). Bucks never had a shot really but gave it a good shot. The Cavs and Pistons should be interesting, I hope. Not sure how the Nets and Heat match up. Clippers and Mavs have to be getting some good rest in!
[/quote]

dont touch my post when it comes to the nba!!! haha, det will be the favorite.... but if were(sa) clicking like we can we will beat det on their home floor! sa has the deepest bench ever and the greatest collection of outside shooters ever! if the shots fall- look out!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Before I'd say that SA and Detroit are each other's biggest threats. But it looks like the key to stopping SA might be stopping Manu Ginobili.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> Before I'd say that SA and Detroit are each other's biggest threats. But it looks like the key to stopping SA might be stopping Manu Ginobili.


we have alot of weapons! but......... manu's play does have alot to do with the outcome.. last nt he only had 10 and we won by 20 at arco.... but det has noone to gaurd manu like artest! if you remember in the finals last year many thought manu should have been finals mvp... so good luck det.... if det wins it will be because of home court( home court structure in the finals is bullshit!)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The home court structure in finals is one of the weirdest things in sports.

I honestly dont know why Manu didn't get MVP. He was astounding. I've never seen a team that wasn't my team that had so many players that I respect. Manu, Tim, Tony, a lot of good quality guys.

Hey, a spurs fan in Wisconsin?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, there's always next year. seems like we say that alot in sacramento. Good luck to the spurs


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> Well, there's always next year. seems like we say that alot in sacramento. Good luck to the spurs


you guys scared the piss out of us! but the better team def won- youll have a great year next year with artest and bonz(if you resign him)... hopefully that series will and should make us mentally and physically tougher for the mavs series


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

D.Robinson was amazing, got to go out on top too, good for him. It's just easier to follow a team near where you live :rasp: But then you could be like me and move around a lot and you're in the same boat :laugh:

Tim Duncan stunk it up for the most part until that last game. I guess a good game 7 performance is enough to get votes. But without Ginobili there would NOT have been a game 7.

Round 2 might even be harder for SA. I know they supposedly match up well against Dallas but I dont think they should underestimate Dirk.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh jesus. TELL ME you guys are watching this game seven. This might be the best game I've seen of the playoffs thus far and it's only 3 minutes into the second quarter. You guys are missing out big time if you aren't catching this.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not missing out big time if you're watching the 2nd half







All of Phil's phoney records (and I liked and still like the Bulls) are going down. Funny how his playoff records arent the same without Jordan or Shaq (probably the two most dominant players in the last 25 years).

Laker haters try to contain yourselves. Phoenix fans ask yourselves where the hell this Suns team has been!!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Man, wouldnt it be boring if the Pistons played the Spurs in the finals









Go interesting teams!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmm..... spoken like someone who doesn't understand good b-ball.







I honestly dont know if the spurs will make it to the finals.

Is Tim Thomas doing that 'you cant see me' John Cena bullshit? I hope not, that would be lame :laugh:

so.... what's better? Hitting a game winner in game 4 or getting blown out in game 7? Kobe?..... hello? ....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

.....31 point blowout...... ready to see Phil and Kobe "GONE FISHIN'"


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

well they did blow it but i didnt think they would even make the 8th seed in the playoffs so you have to give the team credit for making it at least nobody though they would

i didnt watch the game it was too nice here to miss a golfing afternoon and after i was done playing i was too loaded to watch basketball so i guess i am sad about that but i already new they werent going to win so i guess im gonna finish this beer and pass out and hope detroit can beat the spurs cuz it looks like thats what its gonna be i hope im wrong but it looks like a rematch !!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Glad you chose golf and brews! Good call!

And, yes, the Lakers really did outperform what most folks expected.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

HERE COMES ROUND 2!!!!!

Who ya got?????

Detroit, New Jersey, Dallas, Phoenix


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i thought dallas looked good today it was a good game i thought mavs were gonna take it for a minute

clevelend looked like sh_t and detroit was shooting like 90% from 3 point going into the 4th quarter if you shoot like that you dont get beat the only problem i have is the arena announcer he is kinda annoying other then that they will be tough to beat

lebron just needs more help


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not big on the announcer either. The piston's game speaks for itself. It's almost like their too good. I wonder what the odds are for the Cavs to take the series....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> I'm not big on the announcer either. The piston's game speaks for itself. It's almost like their too good. I wonder what the odds are for the Cavs to take the series....


I'd bet on it just because the odds are going to be that good. I had a buddy bet on the lakers getting swept that one year before they broke up, and he ended up winning an obscene amount of cash just because the likelihood of it happening was ridiculous


----------



## Rhino (Oct 23, 2005)

What a game! Prince of the Palace really showed up! Pistons are just so hungry they're just so fun to watch.

Ben Wallace defensive player of the year for the fourth time! Man what a gift he is


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

mason is the man

DDEEEEEEEETTTRRROIIIIITTTT
BBBAAAAAAASSSSSSKKKKEEEETTTBBAALLLLLLLLLLLL

detroit ball on the sideline.

chauncey ba ba ba billups

in the detroit pistons number 1 chauncey billups shooting two


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

humpy_3 said:


> i thought dallas looked good today it was a good game i thought mavs were gonna take it for a minute
> :


dallas missed on a golden opportunity! they were coming off an easy series against a team that has never won a playoff game, not to mention a weeks rest. sa on the other hand had a physically demanding series with artest and co....... with 36 hours rest! just gotta get by tue nights game now


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Shaq is doing his disappearing act again. I think it's just a matter of age for the guy.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't think Shaq's age is showing at all

sincerely,

Patrick Ewing


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

from what ive seen miami rolled over and died tonite they need to give it to shaq every time there isnt a player on the nets that can stop him i dont understand why miami hasent figured it out yet this is his second year there .......

i think the cavs no it will be a quick death detroit looks too strong they wont be challenged till the finals


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

humpy_3 said:


> from what ive seen miami rolled over and died tonite they need to give it to shaq every time there isnt a player on the nets that can stop him i dont understand why miami hasent figured it out yet this is his second year there .......
> 
> i think the cavs no it will be a quick death detroit looks too strong they wont be challenged till the finals


i doubt they will be challenged then,


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Quit cursing the pistons Wes! A western conference team will pose a threat, but I wouldn't count out the Nets or a focused Heat team.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah what happened last year wes?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

He probably said the same thing


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

it's a totally different team this year. anyways dallas wont beat us in the finals. san antonio isnt even going to make it there.
wes


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> it's a totally different team this year. anyways dallas wont beat us in the finals. san antonio isnt even going to make it there.
> wes


dont be soooo sure on that! my spurs are very run down and beat up! no excuse, just reality.... and your actually pretty much the same team? just have been very fortunate not to have one injury all year(that helps).... sa has been depleted with injurys all year and still fell just a game short........ we'll see what happens?


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

detroit/dallas or detroit/ san antonio either series would be good
i think that san antonio is a deeper team then detroit 
after watching all three teams play im not sure who will win i thought detroit but after seeing dallas take it to the spurs it is up in the air but the spurs are a championchip team so they can dominate at the drop of a hat and bury anybody

did anyone hear if they charged kwame brown with the sex assault or what i havent heard any more
i guess he went to the kobe school of sexual assualt too








it know isnt cool to poke fun at my teams players but somtimes you gotta say god what an idiot!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

brutusbeefcake said:


> it's a totally different team this year. anyways dallas wont beat us in the finals. san antonio isnt even going to make it there.
> wes


dont be soooo sure on that! my spurs are very run down and beat up! no excuse, just reality.... and your actually pretty much the same team? just have been very fortunate not to have one injury all year(that helps).... sa has been depleted with injurys all year and still fell just a game short........ we'll see what happens?
[/quote]
last year we struggled to get to the finals, this year we won't. im done talking illlet the boys prove it.
wes


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> it's a totally different team this year. anyways dallas wont beat us in the finals. san antonio isnt even going to make it there.
> wes


dont be soooo sure on that! my spurs are very run down and beat up! no excuse, just reality.... and your actually pretty much the same team? just have been very fortunate not to have one injury all year(that helps).... sa has been depleted with injurys all year and still fell just a game short........ we'll see what happens?
[/quote]
last year we struggled to get to the finals, this year we won't. im done talking illlet the boys prove it.
wes
[/quote]
Larry brown mind was on $$$ and the team was concentrating on the finals


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Larry Brown had horrible timing last year, I'm surprised he's even allowed back in Detroit (I guess he did coach them to a championship though :laugh: ). New York sure seemed like punishment enough for the greedy fellow, poor guy.

Well Pistons play today, Suns are starting to click and Heat might be too! Big big game for San Antonio and Dallas today!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, some boneheadedness (again) from Stackhouse. But Mavs still won. Detroit looked sluggish, Lebron is simply amazing. Would have to predict that's their only win in the series (but who knows...)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> Wow, some boneheadedness (again) from Stackhouse. But Mavs still won. Detroit looked sluggish, Lebron is simply amazing. Would have to predict that's their only win in the series (but who knows...)


I watched the game, Stackhouse seemed ok. That Harris kid was incredible tonight. Good game all around


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

But Stack 'threw' that last free throw.... and.... ran backwards to throw up a three pointers in an earlier game when he had an open 'two' that would have tied things.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> But Stack 'threw' that last free throw.... and.... ran backwards to throw up a three pointers in an earlier game when he had an open 'two' that would have tied things.


Hah, brain fart. I completely forgot about that.

Funny thing is that I've only seen that twice where they missed the shot on purpose, and while the commentators were talking about it I was remembering the other time which was Donyell Marshall playing for the bulls and he did the same thing. Bounced it off the backboard and then got called for a violation. How hard is it to hit the rim?

I'm surprised that slipped my mind too. I stand corrected


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

those refs were pathetic in the dallas sa- absolutely pathetic.... shouldnt have even come down to shitface stack throwing freethrows at the backboard- i think sa ties it up mon night


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nets appear to be on their way out. Heat and Pistons as predicted seems likely. Dallas San Antonio series is nuts. Clips representing!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Things are getting interesting here... Rasheed might have made things tough on his teammates. I really hope his streak of fulfilled predictions continues! Either way, there's finally some excitement. Outside of Dallas and San Antonio things have been quiet since the Lakers were making a run.

72-72 tie! 1:12 to go!!!









Chauncey called for a charge, 73-72 Cavs... 29.6 seconds left!!























Sloppy ending, cavs win





















Thanks 'sheed.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

YES! GO CAVS!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> Things are getting interesting here... Rasheed might have made things tough on his teammates. I really hope his streak of fulfilled predictions continues! Either way, there's finally some excitement. Outside of Dallas and San Antonio things have been quiet since the Lakers were making a run.
> 
> 72-72 tie! 1:12 to go!!!
> 
> ...


The Phoenix/Clippers series has been good. Honestly the only one I think is boring is the Miami Nets series because the Nets don't stand a chance. Dallas game is turning into another incredible ending, Detroit lost another game, the playoffs are going great


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, you're right. The best thing that can happen is Detroit being challenged. I really want Phoenix to pull through but I like the clips too. It just seemed like there were a few blowouts in the first games of the second round. All in all this is the best playoffs in a while.

That Dallas game was awesome. Mavs and Pistons, come on!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WOW, I can't believe Cavs won 2 at home... way to go, Lebron. Is it possible - Miami vs. Dallas in the Finals ?


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> WOW, I can't believe Cavs won 2 at home... way to go, Lebron. Is it possible - Miami vs. Dallas in the Finals ?


after long thought id like to see that too and after dallas going up 3-1 i doubt they choke like the lakers did san antonio will step aside and dallas will take the west

i read this on yahoo:

Afterward, Wallace remained confident the Pistons would eventually put the Cavs away.

"I ain't worried about these cats," he said. "There's no way in hell they beat us in a series. They played well. I give them credit. We lost. We shot 30 percent and they had to play their best to beat us."

for his sake i hope they do or he will look like an idiot those "cats" are doing it without hughes too he's no superstar but a good part of they team

i just hope cleveland goes 7 games win or lose


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> WOW, I can't believe Cavs won 2 at home... way to go, Lebron. Is it possible - Miami vs. Dallas in the Finals ?


or.... CAVS AND CLIPPERS!!!!

who knows?....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

OH MY GOD.

Cassel making the 8 second violation while smiling at Rajah Bell was easily the most hilarious moment of the entire playoffs


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Did Rajah just tie it up?!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, what a fantastic game !! Rajah Bell and Marion really stepping it up for Phoenix


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Still hoping for a phoenix miami final


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Wow, what a fantastic game !! Rajah Bell and Marion really stepping it up for Phoenix


That was one of the best playoff games I've ever seen. I'm glad I stayed up for it.

Now the Pistons have some work to do. They just seem deflated, come on Detroit! Chauncy just fouled out!









What a game! What a f*cking playoffs this is! Tie game and Ben Wallace is at the line


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> last year we struggled to get to the finals, this year we won't.


Hey Wes, you and Rasheed Wallace been hanging out?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> OH MY GOD.
> 
> Cassel making the 8 second violation while smiling at Rajah Bell was easily the most hilarious moment of the entire playoffs


..or the stupidest. No room for error in double overtime games.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Crazy games tonight too. Geez! I kinda wanted a Detroit and Dallas win but I guess the outcomes probably equate to more games.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i am shocked clevland won game 5 but i guess they deserved it

it don't pay to talk smack it usually blows up in your face now if they can just pull it off at home it will be a massive upset. after watching game one it looked like at boring series

i would say phoenix will wrap it up tonite but after whating this playoffs who knows what will happen im still rooting for dallas tho in the west dallas/miami in the finals who knew??!! at this point all is possible


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Let's face it - noone wants to see another San Antonio vs. Detroit finals matchup


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Let's face it - noone wants to see another San Antonio vs. Detroit finals matchup


I knew it over a year ago but didn't care. Now it seems like things might get mixed up, I'll admit it's more interesting...


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

fri nt will be a very interesting couple of games!!! im rooting for cleveland and my spurs of course--- f****t ass j terry should be suspended for his nut punch to finley at the end of the game last night- whats wrong with that guy? if sa was playing their style of defense(which theyre clearly not) this wouldnt even be a series--- hell if a couple of the calls in dallas would have been the right calls this series would be over! oh well!......gonna be tough to win in that building


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I looked just like McDyess at the conclusion of yesterday's game. Sitting there motionless, total shock...no words, no explanations, just shock. All the experts said Pistons in 5. I said Pistons in 6. It's going to HAVE TO be 7 or I am going to be one said Pistons fan. I really don't know what to say other than the fact that Cleveland is beating us at our own game. Detroit looks deflated, even lost at times. If we dont win the championship THIS year, we must fine-tune our starting five by jettisoning one or two of its current members.

I guess I feel a little better about the situation when I realize that the NBA IS fixed to a degree. No other sport is so closely (and discretionally) controlled by the referees. I am not blaming the refs for what is happening to the Pistons in the least bit. However, I find it odd when a series starts out and one team is clearly dominant over another when all of a sudden, here comes the clearly inferior team, on its way to victory. Just look at last year's finals for another example. I guess a seven game series can only have so many different win-loss combinations, but the way these series play themselves out is just downright suspicious.

Sincerely

Tom


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Why?

Look at hockey, the 8th seed Oilers are goin to the conference finals. ITs all about who wants it more come playoff time. LeBron seems to want it more then anyone.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

While I see where you are going with the Edmonton analogy, but hockey is an entirely different animal. From what I recall, when Edmonton played Detroit, there was never an established domination of one team over another (aside from the ultimate domination of Edmonton over Detroit). Also, i am not the biggest hockey fan, so this could be TOTALLY wrong, but hockey seems a tad bit more random than basketball. Infrequent scoring (as compared to basketball), new rules that neither the players or officials appear to fully grasp. Also, from what I understand, much like the NBA, the NHL playoffs favor certain teams' style of play over other teams who might have been better over the course of the regular season. To your point, it is whoever wants it more...in hockey.

The NBA, on the other hand, is all about marketing. All about extending the series and having the product on television and in arenas for as many games as possible. The NBA is all about letting its stars shine brightest when it matters most. The officials are catalysts in this process, giving the home teams calls most of the time, giving calls to star players, calling traveling on guys like Daniel Ewing and Carlos Delfino (unestablished players) while turning a blind eye when Kobe or Lebron do the same thing. Watch a couple games and you can tell which play-by-play and color guys are on the take and which ones keep it real. Those who pretend to see the same things the officials do lose all credibility in my eyes, and with their credibility goes some of the NBA's, at least in my eyes.

Don't look now, but its not just Lebron who wants it more right now. It's a total team effort by the Cavs. Varajeo (can we all please get on the same page with the pronunciation of this guys name?), Gooden, Jones, Snow, Ziggy....theyre all showing up, with the exception of Larry Hughes. When and if he decides to play, that could spell the end for the D.

One more thing... Flip Saunders is a regular-season coach.

Sincerely,

Tom


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why?
> 
> Look at hockey, the 8th seed Oilers are goin to the conference finals. ITs all about who wants it more come playoff time. LeBron seems to want it more then anyone.


yeah who wants it more.......... and gets the calls- for those of you watching the dallas/sa series will know what i mean in refference to the two games in dallas- the refs have never been so bad in basketball as they are this year! but what do you do..............


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

What time is the Clip-show on tonight? Usual West Coast time? Or a lil' earlier since its the only game?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

brutusbeefcake said:


> fri nt will be a very interesting couple of games!!! im rooting for cleveland and my spurs of course--- f****t ass j terry should be suspended for his nut punch to finley at the end of the game last night- whats wrong with that guy? if sa was playing their style of defense(which theyre clearly not) this wouldnt even be a series--- hell if a couple of the calls in dallas would have been the right calls this series would be over! oh well!......gonna be tough to win in that building


I wondered what happened when they were rolling on the ground. Now I see why Finley was so pissed! He had an AMAZING dunk tho.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Jason Terry was completely out of line

sincerely,

Reggie Evans


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Jason Terry was completely out of line
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> Reggie Evans


Completely agree.

Yours Truly,

Chris Paul (NBA rookie of the year)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2007240


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why?
> 
> Look at hockey, the 8th seed Oilers are goin to the conference finals. ITs all about who wants it more come playoff time. LeBron seems to want it more then anyone.


not to mention detroit has gave them little respect and everyone including myself thought it would be a sweep or detroit in 5

i think this has been the best playoffs in a few years exept for the refs being a little on the blind side mabeye the nba doesnt have a good vision plan for its officials??

if the suns win the series they have got to be about out of steam both LA teams gave them a run if they make it through SA or dallas will destroy them i dont even think they are on the same level right now


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

12 games in 22 days for the Suns. If they get rest I think they might be okay but now they are definitely exhausted.

Anthony said something about the Detroit locker room and it makes sense. They aren't playing their typical excellent team ball. Maybe there is something wrong in the locker room that is messing up their chemistry. I dont know, but they aren't the same team (still giving mad props to the Cavs).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe the chemistry is okay, what an excellent finish. Perfect clock management and rebounding. Rasheed needs to SHUT UP until he can make clutch free throws. Good thing he's knockin down some sweet 3's!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> Maybe the chemistry is okay, what an excellent finish. Perfect clock management and rebounding. Rasheed needs to SHUT UP until he can make clutch free throws. Good thing he's knockin down some sweet 3's!


hey he said himself he f'd up leave him be lol good game lets bring on game 7


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Leave him be? I guess, but his guarantees were only cool when he was batting 1.000 on them. Hopefully his guarantee for the series comes through.

It was a heck of a game. I'm actually changing plans this weekend just so I can watch these game 7s!

Will Dallas/SA be in a game 7 too?......
...I'd guess no but the game's still on!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah detroits been off lately i hope nothing is wrong whatever it is they better fix it up soon or they will be relaxing in their mansions sooner than later


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

go spurs go!!!!!!!!! losing the little respect i had for dallas- what a joke of an organization!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The underdogs couldn't close it out at home last night









Can't say I am suprised, but definitely disappointed. Another Spurs vs. Pistons Finals would suck


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> The underdogs couldn't close it out at home last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep biggest game in franchise history for dallas last night and they did the ol choke job-- they really are a pathetic organization, win or lose in game 7- i have 0 respect for them! and hey if its spurs pistons again maybe less complaining about how boring it is and maybe appreciate the teams a bit more in what they are all about?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

spurs 103 mavs 94


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

brutusbeefcake said:


> The underdogs couldn't close it out at home last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep biggest game in franchise history for dallas last night and they did the ol choke job-- they really are a pathetic organization, win or lose in game 7- i have 0 respect for them! and hey if its spurs pistons again maybe less complaining about how boring it is and maybe appreciate the teams a bit more in what they are all about?








[/quote]

Why are you so harsh on the Mavericks ? You don't like the way Cuban runs the franchise ?

I do tremendously appreciate both Spurs and Pistons teams and style of play, and they have both earned their championships but as a basketball fan I am simply hoping for a more entertaining match-up that involves less half-court and defense and more fast breaks and up-tempo.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

cuban acts like a 17 year old prick- avery is complaining about the referees(musta missed the first 5 games), jason terry punched my wi boy in the sack, dirks idol is hasselhoff, dampier claims to be the 2nd best center in the league, etc.... and i understand you like up-tempo- most people do but the spurs are capable of playing and winning both ways- so they should be everybodys favorite?? but nope you can turn on espn and probably still here more about the lakers


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Pistons are also awesome on the fast breaks.

But, anyhow, I fell asleep on the Mavs game. I cant believe they choked!!! I agree, this starts to favor a Pistons-Spurs rematch. But Shaq is an old fella who is getting rest, kinda scary. And I use the word old loosely, he's my age after all :laugh:


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

cant believe my team is gonng have to go to game 7 tomorrow







its ok its at home and i have faith....DEEEEEEEEETROIT BASKETBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

if detroit loses today you can pretty much hand sa the trophy after they beat dallas tommorow night!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

brutusbeefcake said:


> cuban acts like a 17 year old prick- avery is complaining about the referees(musta missed the first 5 games), jason terry punched my wi boy in the sack, dirks idol is hasselhoff, dampier claims to be the 2nd best center in the league, etc.... and i understand you like up-tempo- most people do but the spurs are capable of playing and winning both ways- so they should be everybodys favorite?? but nope you can turn on espn and probably still here more about the lakers


Your boy from WI, eh ? Does that mean you used to be a Dallas fan ?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> cuban acts like a 17 year old prick- avery is complaining about the referees(musta missed the first 5 games), jason terry punched my wi boy in the sack, dirks idol is hasselhoff, dampier claims to be the 2nd best center in the league, etc.... and i understand you like up-tempo- most people do but the spurs are capable of playing and winning both ways- so they should be everybodys favorite?? but nope you can turn on espn and probably still here more about the lakers


Your boy from WI, eh ? Does that mean you used to be a Dallas fan ?
[/quote]

no not at all! ive been a sa fan for as long as ive been watchin pro ball... just all the sweeter when he came here- hell, i loved rodman when he played for the silver and black, thats about it tho. i didnt dislike fin when he was in dallas- just didnt pay attention(we had la to worry about)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nerves tense.....

Game 7......


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

tense is an understatement buddy!!! its always such an up and down ride in the playoffs with the spurs--- dallas is very tough and i will not be surprised if they take us.................... but thats not gonna happen!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I was talking about Detroit but all three should be tense!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...

DEEEETROIT BASKETBALLL....







Here we go!!! Tuesday should be quite the clash!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

im sure det will be fine...? but jeez ud think if they struggle against bron what they gonna do against wade........and...........shaq! could be trouble for the pistons


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm still not sure what happened. Tonight should be some awesome games though! Good luck to your spurs but I'd like to see Dirk come through. Stupid Mark Cuban can just take the night off and work at a Dairy Queen, what a bafoon!







Adds color to the league tho... But I've been to that Riverwalk, it's pretty cool.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow! Spurs just took a 3 point lead with 32.2 left. I know you Texas folk are sweatin' your balls off!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Spurs are gonna win...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, if the Mavs foul everyone out it could be 5 on 2 in the second overtime!









It's interesting how the refs do their calls. They let things be kinda rough in the last 30 seconds and the beginning of overtime and now they're calling it closer. But I think they're being relatively fair.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> Spurs are gonna win...


Mmmm.... had to quote ya there.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

acestro said:


> Spurs are gonna win...


Mmmm.... had to quote ya there.:rasp:
[/quote]
Bull-sh*t Duncan was fouled in the last play of regulation.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh mannnn !!!!

Boy I tell ya what, when Ginobli hit that 3, I thought for sure we were headed for another Spurs vs. Pistons match-up ..









Congratulations to Dallas !


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> Spurs are gonna win...


Mmmm.... had to quote ya there.:rasp:
[/quote]
Bull-sh*t Duncan was fouled in the last play of regulation.
[/quote]

No argument but I knew before that play that the refs put their whistles away.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Phoenix WON...


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

well...... san antonio got beat so there really is no point for detroit to continue im still rooting for dallas and miami in the finals i just hope the rest of miami figures out how to do as well as shaq has this season againt the pistons

i think that miami is a better team when they want to be but that is the problem

i also agree that dallas choked at home on game 6 but how sweet was it to beat the defending champs in front of their own fans !! that is even better i think who choked ? the defending champs did.now they get to go home and watch it on tv

ha i have a lot of room to talk my team choked and went home 2 weeks ago lol









but i have to say all teams did well this year props to all 16 teams i enjoyed all of the game 7 series it just makes it better then wathing a sweep or a 5 gamer


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

humpy_3 said:


> well...... san antonio got beat so there really is no point for detroit to continue


Yes !!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I just wish that Phoenix game was a little closer but still an awesome playoffs. Where was Robert Horry? Wasn't this his kind of game?

Shaq and Wade versus the best starting 5 in a rematch that went 7 games last year, Nash and Dirk, great stories already.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

One of the axis of evil is gone, one is still left...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> One of the axis of evil is gone, one is still left...


You'll never find Detroit's WMDs


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> One of the axis of evil is gone, one is still left...


You'll never find Detroit's WMDs















[/quote]

They are in that piece of Juicyfruit that's been stuck in Sheed's fro for all these years...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> One of the axis of evil is gone, one is still left...


You'll never find Detroit's WMDs















[/quote]

They are in that piece of Juicyfruit that's been stuck in Sheed's fro for all these years...








[/quote]


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I know that this is a PLAYOFF thread but just wanted to add a word about the Knicks and the bang-up job that GM Isiah Thomas has done









This guy has fucked up every single job he's had since playing for Detroit.. Raptors GM (maybe that one wasn't so bad), NBC analyst, CBA manager (league went out of business), coach in Indiana (team sucked, he got fired) and now his Knicks team has the highest payroll in the league and the worst record to show for it - and not only that, but they managed to trade their no.2 lottery pick to the Bulls before the season even started!! Oh man...







So to sum it up - highest payroll in the league - worst record in the league - their reward for worst record, a top 2 draft pick - GONE to Chicago..hahaha

Congratulations to Toronto for winning the lottery, btw.. I wonder who they'll pick.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Raps won the lottery? We need either a big guy, or an awesome small gaurd.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> I know that this is a PLAYOFF thread but just wanted to add a word about the Knicks and the bang-up job that GM Isiah Thomas has done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Isiah always played with heart but it's brains that works in the higher levels of the sport. Dumars was clearly the brains of those championships.







Not sure who Toronto will pick...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

The Raptors need to get Lemarcus Aldridge (in the same mold as Chris Bosch and Charlie Villenueva) since Bosch is out this year or next. That way the Baby Bulls can draft my boy Adam Morrison. And yes, the Knicks will go nowhere as long as the owner is as dedicated to Isiah Thomas. On a sidenote about Isiah however, I realize he got fired from the Indiana head coaching gig, but did he not get to the Finals with them? Couldnt have been THAT bad...plus, every NBA coach gets hired, fired, and/or retired, so its not like he had many options past the firing.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Why will Bosh be out? He just signed a new contract.

I want Morrison or the kid from Duke!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why will Bosh be out? He just signed a new contract.
> 
> I want Morrison or the kid from Duke!


I just looked at the Raptors press release archive and didnt see anything about Bosh re-signing...when did this go down?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

No problem buddy










I think he inked a deal, there was something a while back and I thought they said he had signed a 2 year deal.

Guys just dont want to play basketball here...or hockey...or football...just like Canadian hockey players want to play in Canada I guess. ITs too bad, we have a great fan base despite having junk teams all the time. VC lacked character, McGrady didnt want to play with Vince...Bosh, well he's getting cocky. I love the guy, but he isnt a Franchise player IMO.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> No problem buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you there...you know its bad when Jalen Rose is HAPPY to go to the Knicks. When Detroit played Toronto a few years ago in the first round of the playoffs, the Palace was full of hyped up Toronto fans (does Toronto have a high population of Asians?).

One advantage of Toronto is that you have had the pleasure of watching one of the most exciting return men in college football history in Raghib Ismail. You are also about to have Ricky Williams wandering around your city lookin for the weedspots for a year. And yea, the Blue Jays are in the worst division to be in of all the major sports. I need to look deeper into this Bosh thing now...all Ive heard all season is that he wants out at the first opportunity.

Sincerely,

Tom


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Morrison or JJ for # 1







Morrison is a sf, a position that has already been filled by villanueva and graham and reddick is probably might end up in hornets pick(12) the more logic pick for the raptors would probably be Lamarcus Aldridge but theres speculations that they might trade the pick and drop down to acquire Andrea Bargnani. Bryan Colangelo plans to turn the raptor team into an international team like the spurs. I was really excited







when we finally got the first pick but i would rather have won the lottery for oden pick of next year.



PygoFanatic said:


> The Raptors need to get Lemarcus Aldridge (in the same mold as Chris Bosch and Charlie Villenueva) since Bosch is out this year or next. That way the Baby Bulls can draft my boy Adam Morrison. And yes, the Knicks will go nowhere as long as the owner is as dedicated to Isiah Thomas. On a sidenote about Isiah however, I realize he got fired from the Indiana head coaching gig, but did he not get to the Finals with them? Couldnt have been THAT bad...plus, every NBA coach gets hired, fired, and/or retired, so its not like he had many options past the firing.


Bosh plans to sign a max contract this off season heres the linkBosh sticking around

Raptors are definitely in a good situation with flexibility with their cap space(14mil), Bosh signing this summer and #1 pick comes as a bonus for Colangelo plans to rejuvenate the teams lack of success for the past 3 years.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> On a sidenote about Isiah however, I realize he got fired from the Indiana head coaching gig, but did he not get to the Finals with them? Couldnt have been THAT bad...plus, every NBA coach gets hired, fired, and/or retired, so its not like he had many options past the firing.


Nope, Isiah never got to the Finals - that was Larry Bird in 2000 in his last year as head coach. Bird didn't want to coach beyond 2000 so Pacers management had a choice between Isiah and Rick Carlisle, who then was an assistant under Bird, so they hired Isiah and Carlisle went to Detroit. If I am not mistaken, under Isiah Pacers never even made it out of the 1st round and he ended up pissing off the majority of his players. 3 years later, Bird was rehired by the Pacers in a GM role and Carlisle became available so the first thing Bird did is fire Thomas and hire Rick.

BTW... Morrison or Reddick ? are you kidding me ? Morrison will probably go in the lottery - but Reddick will likely not even go in the 1st round (or ever be a starter in NBA).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed on the draft analysis RM. For the Isiah coached pacers, they had Reggie Miller who was essentially a player-coach...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

fliptasciouz said:


> The Raptors need to get Lemarcus Aldridge (in the same mold as Chris Bosch and Charlie Villenueva) since Bosch is out this year or next. That way the Baby Bulls can draft my boy Adam Morrison. And yes, the Knicks will go nowhere as long as the owner is as dedicated to Isiah Thomas. On a sidenote about Isiah however, I realize he got fired from the Indiana head coaching gig, but did he not get to the Finals with them? Couldnt have been THAT bad...plus, every NBA coach gets hired, fired, and/or retired, so its not like he had many options past the firing.


Bosh plans to sign a max contract this off season heres the linkBosh sticking around

Raptors are definitely in a good situation with flexibility with their cap space(14mil), Bosh signing this summer and #1 pick comes as a bonus for Colangelo plans to rejuvenate the teams lack of success for the past 3 years.
[/quote]

You are a better fan then I :laugh: I wish I still followed Basketball









Hey we should hit up a Raps game next season


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ah yes, Larry Bird as head coach taking the Pacers to the Finals - NOT Isiah. I stand corrected. From what Ive been seeing, the Raptos definitely need to trade the pick. They should trade down to the spot before Boston and take Marcus Williams. I think he and Rudy Gay are probably the two most skilled athletes in this draft and Toronto needs help at the point...Marcus is as true a point guard as there is in the league. Good info...love piranhas, love this thread! BTW, Bosh sounds like he wants to re-sign, but that means absolutely nothing in this business. I doubt his whole opinion of a franchise would change based on the hiring of a GM...not out of the realm of possibility, but I doubt it. Bottom line...I'll believe the long-term re-signing when I see it.

Sincerely,

Tom


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'm going with the Mavs all the way.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> Agreed on the draft analysis RM. For the Isiah coached pacers, they had Reggie Miller who was essentially a player-coach...


I disagree. Reggie has never shown any true leadership skills (other than lead by example). He's not the kind of guy that would ever speak up in the locker room


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think leading by example is a good skill and I did see Reggie talking it up in the huddles during timeouts. He's a very aware and smart player.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Aware and smart, yes - but never a real leader

CNNSI Mock Draft has the Raptors taking the Italian forward Bargnani with #1

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/bask...ex.html?cnn=yes


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> One of the axis of evil is gone, one is still left...


You'll never find Detroit's WMDs















[/quote]

They are in that piece of Juicyfruit that's been stuck in Sheed's fro for all these years...:nod:
[/quote]









[/quote]

sheed doesnt have a fro.... and their wmd is def hunter but good luck catching him


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

This years playoffs are one of the best I have seen in a very very long time...just awesome games.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> You are a better fan then I I wish I still followed Basketball
> 
> Hey we should hit up a Raps game next season


 I am definitely going to their games next season, they're going to be much more improved with the new management and a new lineup


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> You are a better fan then I I wish I still followed Basketball
> 
> Hey we should hit up a Raps game next season


 I am definitely going to their games next season, they're going to be much more improved with the new management and a new lineup








[/quote]

the raptors improved? maybe(with the first pick).............. but theyll still be in the lottery next year!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Detroit decided to actually play 'Detroit Basketball' but then slipped up and almost blew it!







I was at the bar and I looked up to see the game was just a two point lead?!?!?!







Well, a "W" is a "W"...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> Detroit decided to actually play 'Detroit Basketball' but then slipped up and almost blew it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think they did blow it and Miama bailed them out with two very stupid long range jumpers when they could have driven the net (which worked well enough to get them back into the game, which is why I don't understand the logic behind those stupid shots).

Oh well, I think it's going to go 6 or 7 at any rate, it'll be a hard fought series IMO


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tonight, Game 2 Western Conference Title match!.... who ya got?!?!

I think Dallas shows up but I think it will be close again.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

no interest there bro.........everybody knows it should be sanantonio playing anyways!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Come on! I'd still dig the finals if the Heat are in it.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

san antonio had there chance dallas just obviously wanted it more ....it will be ok they'll be in the mix again next year no doubt the lakers blew it too but im not sad at least they as well as san antonio took it to the limit now if dallas had swept them then you could be bitter/angry/pissed off but it did go 7 and they did give it there all , but the better team did win

basically the spurs choked at home which shocked me but they did choke....... mabeye it was a michael finley internal sabatoge he after all is still getting paid by the mavs under the luxury tax deal they waived him on earlier this year if im not mistaken to save a bundle due to his higher salary im talking out of my ass now but it could happen


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

humpy_3 said:


> san antonio had there chance dallas just obviously wanted it more ....it will be ok they'll be in the mix again next year no doubt the lakers blew it too but im not sad at least they as well as san antonio took it to the limit now if dallas had swept them then you could be bitter/angry/pissed off but it did go 7 and they did give it there all , but the better team did win
> 
> basically the spurs choked at home which shocked me but they did choke....... mabeye it was a michael finley internal sabatoge he after all is still getting paid by the mavs under the luxury tax deal they waived him on earlier this year if im not mistaken to save a bundle due to his higher salary im talking out of my ass now but it could happen


choking is a term that gets used waaaaay to often! games 3,4, and 7 could have went either way if the ball bounces one way or the idiot ref blows his whistle the other way! the spurs will be back as we are every year- hopefully timmy will heal that foot this summer//? ok enough spurs talk- ill probably take det over dallas in 6


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

the suns have been pretty impressive i thought that dallas would walk all over them for sure it is very nice to watch well contested games for a change it is amazing the suns are this good without stoudamire

i think it is awesome watching nowitski bring the ball up the floor a 7 footer with that kind of ball handeling ability is cool almost like a kevin garnett that can shoot three's


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i agree with the suns being so good w/o amare......but you may never have discovered diaw if amare is healthy so........


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I just dont get the Pistons. They are playing worst instead of better during the playoffs


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> I just dont get the Pistons. They are playing worst instead of better during the playoffs


mmhmm when they played good in beginning of game 2 they whiped the floor with the heat but they are soo lack luster every since the cavs series they better pick it back up or they will be packing it up


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> I just dont get the Pistons. They are playing worst instead of better during the playoffs


mmhmm when they played good in beginning of game 2 they whiped the floor with the heat but they are soo lack luster every since the cavs series they better pick it back up or they will be packing it up
[/quote]

The Pistons are only six men deep, unless you think Hunter is good. They were lucky to get past the Cavs.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ug, looks like a changing of the guard in both conferences...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, Pistons played so shitty and now they're tied in the 3rd quarter! Miami should have buried them by now. I guess Miami lacks the killer instinct that they need to be title worthy


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Haha, Ace, get on that Pistons bandwaggon and STAY ON!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Never left (in two decades). Just got sad in the first half.

Talk about a tale of two halves!

I think they caught up because I wore my old Pistons hat :nod:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

btw, um, why is this thread rated at 2 stars?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Just like with Cleveland, I have to be in awe of the other team's superstar. Dwayne Wade is absolutely astounding. The shots he's made today.... wow. Anyhow.... come on Detroit!!!


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

well,.............after that last foul by hamilton he has earned my punk ass bitch award i never have been crazy about him really but that was the last one for me with his vain ass mask and all. i mean if you cant beat them flagrant foul them try to hurt them and they can't play the next game to put them where clevland should have ..............on the couch ! LOL that is my $ .02

i never really thought the head coach made that big a difference until this series(and the last one with clevland) im starting to believe that flip saunders isn't a post season coach after all this team is better then they are playing they have proved it for the last 3 sum years!! what is the deal? i was also not impressed with his job in minesota but they werent either if detroit doesnt get it all this year i look for them to break apart does any one else feel this way? they seem so tense and sluggish these last 8 games i think they are frustrated with the coaching but again this may be just me.

it was like they gave up just cause they were down 8 with a minute to go ..........i dont know if anyone remembers the bulls dynasty's they were down 10 or more a few times and came back in the final minute and won the game mabeye it was the guy named jordan but still you dont just throw inthe towel over 8 points i firmly believe that coaching will be the pistons undoing this post season


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I cant really disagree with you. Except that the Timberwolves collapsed after Flip left. Then again, they lost Cassell and Spreewell. But losing Spree should be a good thing :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

If it's Miami v Dallas, which is what it's starting to look like it should be a really good Finals series.. well hey, anything is better than Spurs v Pistons


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

if i were a det fan id be careful blaming EVERYTHING on flip!! thats just wrong!! this was the same team that all year said they were better now because the offense opened up.... funny how now that the team is starting to lose its the coaches fault??? they look just like sa did- burnt out! i think its obvious that theyre playing their worst ball all year.... at the worst time! thats the key- det peaked during the reg season while mia is peaking in the playoffs..... but oh yeah its all about flip


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I also think Miami has more talent, to be honest. I just thought their age would have caught up with them by now. But Shaq looks more like 24 than 34!

I get the point Ron Mex, you dont want Detroit or San Antonio! geez. I personally think it will be a good finals regardless.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> I also think Miami has more talent, to be honest.


Likewise. Detroit is not a particularly talented team at all, aside from Ben Wallace I wouldn't say any of them are all stars. They just play extremely good team basketball.

Phoenix just smashed Dallas. I'm getting really frustrated watching them. When they play like this, they could certainly take the championship, but they only really come out to play with this intensity half the time, and they end up losing alot of games because they just aren't playing their style.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I also think Miami has more talent, to be honest.


Likewise. Detroit is not a particularly talented team at all, *aside from Ben Wallace * I wouldn't say any of them are all stars. They just play extremely good team basketball.

Phoenix just smashed Dallas. I'm getting really frustrated watching them. When they play like this, they could certainly take the championship, but they only really come out to play with this intensity half the time, and they end up losing alot of games because they just aren't playing their style.
[/quote]

Ben Wallace can't hit a free throw to save his life. Detroit is wasted from the Cavs series, and it is the coach's fault that the bench sat too much, but they lack championship character regardless. I agree that Phoenix is inconsistent, because their style is one-dimensional. It's Dallas' series to lose, and if they do, Miami would crush Phoenix.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

dallas got whipped!? last night i fell asleep before it came on but it looked like they forgot what to do from what i read in the recap


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I also think Miami has more talent, to be honest.


 aside from Ben Wallace I wouldn't say any of them are all stars.

[/quote]

um, Chauncey ?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Fargo said:


> I also think Miami has more talent, to be honest.


Likewise. Detroit is not a particularly talented team at all, *aside from Ben Wallace * I wouldn't say any of them are all stars. They just play extremely good team basketball.

Phoenix just smashed Dallas. I'm getting really frustrated watching them. When they play like this, they could certainly take the championship, but they only really come out to play with this intensity half the time, and they end up losing alot of games because they just aren't playing their style.
[/quote]

Ben Wallace can't hit a free throw to save his life. Detroit is wasted from the Cavs series, and it is the coach's fault that the bench sat too much, but they lack championship character regardless. I agree that Phoenix is inconsistent, because their style is one-dimensional. It's Dallas' series to lose, and if they do, Miami would crush Phoenix.
[/quote]

the bench sat too much??? deeeeeettttttrrrrrooiiiit baaaaasketball doesnt have a bench!!! they claim to have the best 5 in basketball and thats what they bank on... and it has helped that they have stayed healthy all this time--- why not just go out and get the job done???


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> I also think Miami has more talent, to be honest.


 aside from Ben Wallace I wouldn't say any of them are all stars.

[/quote]

um, Chauncey ?
[/quote]

Especially not Chauncey. He only looks like an "all star" when viewed in context of the absolute dearth of talent on the rest of the Detroit Roster. What is he so good at exactly? Free throws?

And no, Ben Wallace can not hit a free throw to save his life, but his strength has always been in his defence not his offence anyway.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I also think Miami has more talent, to be honest.


 aside from Ben Wallace I wouldn't say any of them are all stars.

[/quote]

um, Chauncey ?
[/quote]

Especially not Chauncey. He only looks like an "all star" when viewed in context of the absolute dearth of talent on the rest of the Detroit Roster. What is he so good at exactly? Free throws?

And no, Ben Wallace can not hit a free throw to save his life, but his strength has always been in his defence not his offence anyway.
[/quote]

um billups was finals mvp 2 years ago and would have been last year had they won... what is he good at? oh pretty much just running a championship team like a true pg should


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I also think Miami has more talent, to be honest.


 aside from Ben Wallace I wouldn't say any of them are all stars.

[/quote]

um, Chauncey ?
[/quote]

Especially not Chauncey. He only looks like an "all star" when viewed in context of the absolute dearth of talent on the rest of the Detroit Roster. What is he so good at exactly? Free throws?

And no, Ben Wallace can not hit a free throw to save his life, but his strength has always been in his defence not his offence anyway.
[/quote]

Chauncey is pretty much as complete of a point guard as you'll find in the league today - he can shoot, he can drive, he can defend, he is a vocal leader on the court, he is athletic, he has pretty decent size at 6'3" where he can even guard shooting guards when asked to. 18.5 ppg, 8.6 apg with 43.3 % 3-point shot ain't too shabby. I would say he is one of the premier guards in the Eastern conference, which makes him an All-star.

BTW, I wasn't trying to compare him and Ben at all - they play completely different positions and roles - I was only saying Chauncey is a legitimate all-star


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

brutusbeefcake said:


> I also think Miami has more talent, to be honest.


Likewise. Detroit is not a particularly talented team at all, *aside from Ben Wallace * I wouldn't say any of them are all stars. They just play extremely good team basketball.

Phoenix just smashed Dallas. I'm getting really frustrated watching them. When they play like this, they could certainly take the championship, but they only really come out to play with this intensity half the time, and they end up losing alot of games because they just aren't playing their style.
[/quote]

Ben Wallace can't hit a free throw to save his life. Detroit is wasted from the Cavs series, and it is the coach's fault that the bench sat too much, but they lack championship character regardless. I agree that Phoenix is inconsistent, because their style is one-dimensional. It's Dallas' series to lose, and if they do, Miami would crush Phoenix.
[/quote]

the bench sat too much??? deeeeeettttttrrrrrooiiiit baaaaasketball doesnt have a bench!!! they claim to have the best 5 in basketball and thats what they bank on... and it has helped that they have stayed healthy all this time--- why not just go out and get the job done???
[/quote]

True enough, and rarely can you go all the way with six guys (I'm counting Mccdice as a legitimate sixth man). Cleveland was deeper, and if they had had a true shooting guard, Detroit would have been eliminated earlier.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I like Hunter. And regarding Chauncey... he has icewater in his veins. I only can recall one other player that could 'ice' free-throws at the end of games the way Chauncey does (this other guy had "Jeffrey" as a middle name







).

Detroit played their trademark defense tonight, awesome to see (ESPECIALLY SHAQ GETTING BLOCKED!) However, Detroit needs to keep that intensity up because they are outmatched talent wise. But they can play better team ball. That's the trademark that helped them beat Shaq and his old allstar buddy two years ago.

D -troit BASKETBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

Detroit is so boring


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i think detroit got very lucky that miami brought their C game last night..................... I see this series ending fri night!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> Detroit played their trademark defense tonight, awesome to see (ESPECIALLY SHAQ GETTING BLOCKED!) However, Detroit needs to keep that intensity up because they are outmatched talent wise. But they can play better team ball. That's the trademark that helped them beat Shaq and his old allstar buddy two years ago.


The fact that the lakers finally collapsed and self destructed completely in the finals was the trademark that gave Detroit the win two years ago.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I also think Miami has more talent, to be honest.


 aside from Ben Wallace I wouldn't say any of them are all stars.

[/quote]

um, Chauncey ?
[/quote]

Especially not Chauncey. He only looks like an "all star" when viewed in context of the absolute dearth of talent on the rest of the Detroit Roster. What is he so good at exactly? Free throws?

And no, Ben Wallace can not hit a free throw to save his life, but his strength has always been in his defence not his offence anyway.
[/quote]

Chauncey is pretty much as complete of a point guard as you'll find in the league today - he can shoot, he can drive, he can defend, he is a vocal leader on the court, he is athletic, he has pretty decent size at 6'3" where he can even guard shooting guards when asked to. 18.5 ppg, 8.6 apg with 43.3 % 3-point shot ain't too shabby. I would say he is one of the premier guards in the Eastern conference, which makes him an All-star.

BTW, I wasn't trying to compare him and Ben at all - they play completely different positions and roles - I was only saying Chauncey is a legitimate all-star
[/quote]

I didn't say he wasn't a good, or a well rounded player. But for me an All star is a player who can single handedly take control of a game. Someone who makes shots for his teamates because he gets double teamed everytime he touched the ball. Someone like Kobe Bryant, Steve Nash, Tim Duncan, Kevin Garnett, Shaq, Nowitzki or any of the other players who actually get voted into the all star game. You'll never see Chauncey Billups singlehandedly carry his team because he's just not that good of a player, and he doesn't belong in the same league as those other players I listed as well as maybe a dozen other players in the league who are "all stars".

[/quote]

Your qualifications for an all-star is someone who commands double teams every time down the floor ? That would eliminate a bunch of players who make the team on a regular basis. To me an All-Star is just what it is - one of the 12 best players in their respective positions in each conference.

You've never seen John Stockton get double teamed either, or Jason Kidd for that matter but they're both perennial All-Stars and future Hall of Famers. Are you saying Nash gets double teamed every time he touches the ball ?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> I also think Miami has more talent, to be honest.


 aside from Ben Wallace I wouldn't say any of them are all stars.

[/quote]

um, Chauncey ?
[/quote]

Especially not Chauncey. He only looks like an "all star" when viewed in context of the absolute dearth of talent on the rest of the Detroit Roster. What is he so good at exactly? Free throws?

And no, Ben Wallace can not hit a free throw to save his life, but his strength has always been in his defence not his offence anyway.
[/quote]

Chauncey is pretty much as complete of a point guard as you'll find in the league today - he can shoot, he can drive, he can defend, he is a vocal leader on the court, he is athletic, he has pretty decent size at 6'3" where he can even guard shooting guards when asked to. 18.5 ppg, 8.6 apg with 43.3 % 3-point shot ain't too shabby. I would say he is one of the premier guards in the Eastern conference, which makes him an All-star.

BTW, I wasn't trying to compare him and Ben at all - they play completely different positions and roles - I was only saying Chauncey is a legitimate all-star
[/quote]

I didn't say he wasn't a good, or a well rounded player. But for me an All star is a player who can single handedly take control of a game. Someone who makes shots for his teamates because he gets double teamed everytime he touched the ball. Someone like Kobe Bryant, Steve Nash, Tim Duncan, Kevin Garnett, Shaq, Nowitzki or any of the other players who actually get voted into the all star game. You'll never see Chauncey Billups singlehandedly carry his team because he's just not that good of a player, and he doesn't belong in the same league as those other players I listed as well as maybe a dozen other players in the league who are "all stars".

[/quote]

Your qualifications for an all-star is someone who commands double teams every time down the floor ? That would eliminate a bunch of players who make the team on a regular basis. To me an All-Star is just what it is - one of the 12 best players in their respective positions in each conference.

You've never seen John Stockton get double teamed either, or Jason Kidd for that matter but they're both perennial All-Stars and future Hall of Famers. Are you saying Nash gets double teamed every time he touches the ball ?








[/quote]














id have to agree- to say billups isnt an "allstar" is rediculous and thats coming from a sa fan!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

EDIT: Nm, very drunk and very beligerent. I'll continue this later. The point was that Chauncey still sucks


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i think that billups is a good player an all-star ,that is debatable i think his teamates compliment him alot as do all of the detroit team compliment each other

they just didnt have the fire they usually have tonite miami just was incredible i hope they carry that into the finals

did prince even play tonite ? he was a monster in game 5 but i didnt even notice him in gm 6 nor ben wallace for that matter


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

det ran into the same prob as sa... tired legs! think about it they won the title 2 years ago... got there last year(game 7) and went on another long run this year... thats gotta wear on ya?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They just had open shots rattle out in the first half and couldn't ever catch up. I really dont think it's more complex than that. I'd only add that Miami played great and that Shaq is still the most powerful force in the league. Only Detroit and the Bulls (way back when) and the Spurs have really ever slowed him at all.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah i root for shaq now... respect the guy much more that he is outta la.... i really wanted to see sa vs mia!!! dammnit- we woulda had homecourt adv too!!!! im gonna go cry!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, it's back to the way everyone else wants it; teams with 'superstars' as opposed to teams that play as a cohesive 'team'. Dirk was too much for SA and Shaq was too much for Detroit. Oh well, still should be good games, at least Kobe's not there :laugh:


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> Yeah, it's back to the way everyone else wants it; teams with 'superstars' as opposed to teams that play as a cohesive 'team'. *Dirk was too much for SA * and *Shaq was too much for Detroit*. Oh well, still should be good games, at least Kobe's not there :laugh:


In game 7, the Mavs as a team shot way better than SA, andpushed the tempo to their advantage, despite the refs being way too against the Mavs. Against Phoenix, the Mavs have done a good job slowing the tempo down, which is both coaching and teamwork. Miami is better coached and better as a team than Detroit, and with Wade they have two superstars.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

dude- hate to keep talkin spurs bball but the refs were not waaaay to against the mavs! it was the other way around man... we lost games 3 and 4 due to OBVIOUS blown calls in the 4th quarters(and the fact that dallas shot lights out)--- even the tech in game 3 on finley was rescinded by the nba a few days ago--- the spurs just shot more free throws because they take the ball to the cup whereas dallas mainly shoots jumpers and threes............ but DAMN DUDE the refs were against SA!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Everything went through Shaq, the heat are nothing without him. Same with the Mavs (and Dirk... 50points!!!). I will agree the Avery is no joke and has had great control over tempo. I still wouldn't mind seeing the Suns move on... we'll see...


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Yea, the Pistons really played a cohesive game...that came undone because they got cocky! Maybe Rasheed should shut his mouth from this point on.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, I didn't like the Sheed nonsense. That worked last year but...

Man, I didn't think Dallas was going to get more than 10 points in the first quarter!!! And now they're pulling away! Weird...


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i was watching the game tonite a little while we were at dinner and the mavs were down by like 18 i stopped watching to eat my staek and just figured they would lose this one and i just got home a while ago and seen that they won? wow that was impressive

i also figured that if phoenix did win 3 -7 games series' they'd be out of gas anyway but this finals is gonna be good i dont know who to pick im just gonna wait and see i like wade and shaq but i also like the mavs as well either way im satisfied with the 2 final teams
















i also agree that sheed did talk too much i think that helped jinx it and they just couldn't back it up this year o well i still look for the starting 5 to seperate im thinking sheed will retire or be traded and im not sure about prince's contract but that man deserves a raise in my opinion


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

sheed retire?^ im pretty sure hes got more than a few years in him.......... and on a last note with phoenix- im a bit worried about them next year,,, nash, bell, marion, diaw, and stoudameire starting!!! with barbosa, thomas, etc off the bench- yikes!


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> sheed retire?^ im pretty sure hes got more than a few years in him.......... and on a last note with phoenix- im a bit worried about them next year,,, nash, bell, marion, diaw, and stoudameire starting!!! with barbosa, thomas, etc off the bench- yikes!


im with you on that one look out western confrence


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> Is it possible - Miami vs. Dallas in the Finals ?


Yes, it is !!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hope your shoulder isn't out of whack from the self-patting on the back :laugh:

I do like the matchup though. Sure I'm still a Pistons fan but heck, I'm a New Orleans Hornets fan too (but they're not here right now







), I still like good basketball and these are two teams with no injuries and, as mentioned, aren't worn out like Phoenix was. Cant wait!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

brutusbeefcake said:


> sheed retire?^ im pretty sure hes got more than a few years in him.......... and on a last note with phoenix- im a bit worried about them next year,,, nash, bell, marion, diaw, and stoudameire starting!!! with barbosa, thomas, etc off the bench- yikes!


07 is the year of the sun!!!!!!!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

humpy_3 said:


> i was watching the game tonite a little while we were at dinner and the mavs were down by like 18 i stopped watching to eat my staek and just figured they would lose this one and i just got home a while ago and seen that they won? wow that was impressive
> 
> i also figured that if phoenix did win 3 -7 games series' they'd be out of gas anyway but this finals is gonna be good i dont know who to pick im just gonna wait and see i like wade and shaq but i also like the mavs as well either way im satisfied with the 2 final teams
> 
> ...


The only player that will walk out in detroit is Big ben, he expect to get a max deal this off season becoming a restricted free agent, which Joe d couldn't afford.

BTW pistons lost last year finals and this year eatern c finals because of the departure of MIKE JAMES


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> BTW pistons lost last year finals and this year eatern c finals because of the departure of MIKE JAMES :rasp:


Say wha?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well.... I guess there's no big Dallas fans on this board. I'd be so hyped if I were a Dallas fan right now. They had an amazing path to this potential championship (including Spurs, Suns, and Heat!!)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> Well.... I guess there's no big Dallas fans on this board. I'd be so hyped if I were a Dallas fan right now. They had an amazing path to this potential championship (including Spurs, Suns, and Heat!!)


I like both teams, to be honest I'm disapointed that the basketball just hasn't been very good to watch. Shaq and Wade are both playing like garbage, so Dallas isn't really having to do much to win, and both teams are going turnover crazy. I was expecting more honestly


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

I like both teams, to be honest I'm disapointed that the basketball just hasn't been very good to watch. Shaq and Wade are both playing like garbage, so Dallas isn't really having to do much to win, and both teams are going turnover crazy. I was expecting more honestly
[/quote]

i couldn't agree with you more^^


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree too....

and the ironic thing is that the rest of the playoffs were so good


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> I agree too....
> 
> and the ironic thing is that the rest of the playoffs were so good


Let's be real here. Avery Johnson has taken not the smartest group of guys to the verge of a title. Dallas is the deepest team in the league, the most balanced between set and running offence, the best in adjusting, and as good as anyone shooting-wise. They could still lose if Wade and Shaq wake up, but I think they deserve a great deal of credit.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

I was going for Miami but it isnt looking to great for them 2-0


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> I agree too....
> 
> and the ironic thing is that the rest of the playoffs were so good


Let's be real here. Avery Johnson has taken not the smartest group of guys to the verge of a title. 
[/quote]

So.... Shaq's a Mensa candidate?









:laugh:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What a beat down. I think Dallas should be worried to see Shaq playing so well. At times he dominated this game (aside from the fact that Dallas really played poorly at some points).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> What a beat down. I think Dallas should be worried to see Shaq playing so well. At times he dominated this game (aside from the fact that Dallas really played poorly at some points).


Agreed, Shaq is very lively and Alonzo is a frightening back-up. I cant believe how many misses Dallas had, odd how there was sweep talk not too long ago...


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

the heat were great tonight i almost didnt recognize them hopefully they can continue the momentum and then steal one from dallas at home


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> I agree too....
> 
> and the ironic thing is that the rest of the playoffs were so good


Let's be real here. Avery Johnson has taken not the smartest group of guys to the verge of a title. 
[/quote]

So.... Shaq's a Mensa candidate?









:laugh:
[/quote]

Oh screw all this. Dallas choked in game 3, which they dominated until the end. They're comin' back in game 5 and winning. But it'll still go 7. These teams are too evenly matched. No way Miami dominates game 5.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyone willing to say the winner of game 5 wins the whole enchilada? I am


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No Stackhouse.... bullshit or no? I cry bullshit and consider myself rather neutral in this year's finals.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Go HEAT!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> Anyone willing to say the winner of game 5 wins the whole enchilada? I am


I was going to guarantee a Dallas victory in game 5 until I heard Stackhouse was suspended. What bullshit is that? I'm sure the Heat want to earn their win. Oh well, I'm still guaranteeing Dallas victory. It'll be like Charlie Brown stealing home plate. I'll either be the hero or the goat.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What the f*ck? Stackhouse got suspended? Don't tell me it was over that foul on Shaq...

The NBA has been way too f*cking suspension happy in these playoffs, it's absolute bullshit to have series potentially decided by NBA officials. I can't even think of a single incident resultin in suspension that was worthy of anything more than an ejection for the rest of the game at most.

I'm cheering for the heat I think (I'm torn between the two teams, haha) but this is still bullshit and it's no way to be deciding the champions after a long fought year like this


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Josh Howard is such a bonehead for calling that timeout

sincerely,

Chris Webber


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I wish it didn't go that way. Howard's such a good dude and Avery fucked him up acting like a mad man on the sidelines. He coulda screamed for a timeout AFTER the shot got made


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow. Josh Howard doesn't deserve to go down in infamy for making that time out, but he probably will. Here's hoping the kid has the same humor about it that Chris Webber has about his ultimate _faux pas_.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Does anyone think that foul on Wade should even have been called to decide a game?


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Does anyone think that foul on Wade should even have been called to decide a game?


More contact than ticky tack calls for Dirk in the Spurs series. I would be upset if I was a Mavs fan, but they got enough help from the refs against the Spurs.

Go Heat closeout in 6.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

what an awesome game...howard makes me laugh....I'm so stoked that heat won...fuckin right daddy go heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Sunman222 said:


> Does anyone think that foul on Wade should even have been called to decide a game?


More contact than ticky tack calls for Dirk in the Spurs series. I would be upset if I was a Mavs fan, but they got enough help from the refs against the Spurs.

Go Heat closeout in 6.
[/quote]

In the Spurs series, you might want to have checked all the fouls called in game 7 on the mavs? And that doesn't answer the question anyway. Wade made a desperation shot and they gave him the foul. Isn't there an unwritten rule about border line fouls deciding a game?


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

so it does suck that it happend the way it did but ive decided that mark cuban is a douchebag he went on a late nite talk show i think it was lettermen or somthing and took a shot at pat riley for his "rough players" style of basketball saying he helped get it cleaned up in the nba and helped get it turned around .....................but when one of his own gets suspended over a hard foul he wants to piss and moan about it im not real good at this but doenst that define a hippocrit?

it would be funny if they suspended him for game 6 from the arena that would be funny 
his enthusiasm and passion for the game is great but he is getting a little carried away and it is almost a distraction to his team

and i used to like avery johnson too but he has been quite the whiner here as of late too he should know by now the officials own the game and it doesnt matter what he thinks yelling and screaming in the refs face isnt gonna make the call turn around


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> I can't even think of a single incident resultin in suspension that was worthy of anything more than an ejection for the rest of the game at most.


Bell's clothesline on Kobe was pretty sweet.
[/quote]

Shoulda been an ejection and a fine, not a suspension. Think back just a couple years ago and that wouldn't have been sh*t, but then some fat idiots in Detroit had to start a brawl with the players and get their asses kicked and suddenly any kind of physicality is frowned upon...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yup, they're trying to tone things down. I remember Karl Malone opening up Isiah Thomas' face once, no suspension that I can recall. The old bad boys would never have won their back-to-back titles either.

The call on Wade was retarded, just retarded. I'm neutral and I can see Dallas fans crying 'conspiracy'. But they were calling things tight from the first minute of the game. But why let it decide the game...



Ron Mexico said:


> Josh Howard is such a bonehead for calling that timeout
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> Chris Webber


Saw that coming from miles and miles away :laugh:

If you look I think it was Jerry Crawford that called the foul. He was out by the three point line and saw Dirk's hand go into Wade's back. He saw it from behind so had no idea how much 'push' there was behind that. From the other angles it didn't look like any push was there but he called it even before the shot went up. Still not right.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Does anyone think that foul on Wade should even have been called to decide a game?


I think Dallas shouldn't have fouled him. He got fouled and missed the shot, what are the refs going to do?

[/quote]

Let's be real now. You don't let a borderline foul have a decisive impact upon a game. You don't suspend an instrumental player for game 5 of a series. You said that yourself. I see players on both sides throwing their weight around. Fine them 10 grand and channel it over to the Gulf coast. The refs were fascists from the beginning. I never saw so many whistles in my life. That wasn't a game, it was an internship for referees. Miami may still have won, but who's to know? And just for the record, I'd like to see the film of the inbound pass to Wade. Sure looked like a backcourt violation.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> Does anyone think that foul on Wade should even have been called to decide a game?


I think Dallas shouldn't have fouled him. He got fouled and missed the shot, what are the refs going to do?

[/quote]

The refs were fascists from the beginning. 
[/quote]

That's just too funny coming from you! I agree, the egos of some of these NBA refs is UN-REAL!!!

And you cant help but wonder if they are thinking about revenge on Cuban....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Dallas didn't help their own cause by missing 3 of last 4 FTs.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

True, true. If they played right there wouldn't be the worries that come with a close game.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> True, true. If they played right there wouldn't be the worries that come with a close game.


I can't disagree. Now what's up with the slumpbusters?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fargo said:


> True, true. If they played right there wouldn't be the worries that come with a close game.


I can't disagree. Now what's up with the slumpbusters?
[/quote]

What's a slumpbuster? Is that an Avery term?

I know that Miami dealt with a slumping Detroit team too. Maybe they're just good opportunists?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Does anyone think that foul on Wade should even have been called to decide a game?


I think Dallas shouldn't have fouled him. He got fouled and missed the shot, what are the refs going to do?

[/quote]

Let's be real now. You don't let a borderline foul have a decisive impact upon a game. You don't suspend an instrumental player for game 5 of a series. You said that yourself. I see players on both sides throwing their weight around. Fine them 10 grand and channel it over to the Gulf coast. The refs were fascists from the beginning. I never saw so many whistles in my life. That wasn't a game, it was an internship for referees. Miami may still have won, but who's to know? And just for the record, I'd like to see the film of the inbound pass to Wade. Sure looked like a backcourt violation.
[/quote]

Oh f*cking please. Both teams had every opportunity to win the game, and this crybaby bullshit of "oh the refs" is the same tired cry baby bullshit people have been spouting every year they can't handle that the team they wanted to win didn't. With all due respect, people need to shut the f*ck up about "marc cuban conspiracy" and "unfair refs" because it has yet to have a deciding impact on any single series throughout the entire playoffs and it was a tired ass excuse in the first round, and it's worn completely through by this point.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> True, true. If they played right there wouldn't be the worries that come with a close game.


I can't disagree. Now what's up with the slumpbusters?
[/quote]

*What's a slumpbuster? * Is that an Avery term?

I know that Miami dealt with a slumping Detroit team too. Maybe they're just good opportunists?
[/quote]

No, slumpbusters are fat nasty girls(like the ones I keep vomiting to every time I see your posts), that guys f*ck when they haven't been laid for ever and ever. Hence, slump-buster. I was just wonderin' why the new look. 
And Twitcho, I never said that miami wouldn't have won anyway, but that was a p*ssy ass call, and the refs were fascists. Who the hell are they to ruin a game that people pay big money to see, just like the football refs ruined the super bowl. People have a right to question their incompetency.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I didn't see that coming. I just periodically mock some of the ridiculousness on the board and the fat chick thing originated a while back when both Bullsnake and I were drunk and bored I think... lowest denominator, shock value...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> True, true. If they played right there wouldn't be the worries that come with a close game.


I can't disagree. Now what's up with the slumpbusters?
[/quote]

*What's a slumpbuster? * Is that an Avery term?

I know that Miami dealt with a slumping Detroit team too. Maybe they're just good opportunists?
[/quote]

No, slumpbusters are fat nasty girls(like the ones I keep vomiting to every time I see your posts), that guys f*ck when they haven't been laid for ever and ever. Hence, slump-buster. I was just wonderin' why the new look. 
And Twitcho, I never said that miami wouldn't have won anyway, but that was a p*ssy ass call, and the refs were fascists. Who the hell are they to ruin a game that people pay big money to see, just like the football refs ruined the super bowl. People have a right to question their incompetency.
[/quote]

Actually, slumpbuster is a term created by former MLB player Mark Grace and mentioned on the Jim Rome show. It has nothing to do with guys who haven't been laid in years - but it does mean sticking the wood to the some nasty fat whore in order to break out of a hitting slump in BASEBALL.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slumpbuster


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> True, true. If they played right there wouldn't be the worries that come with a close game.


I can't disagree. Now what's up with the slumpbusters?
[/quote]

*What's a slumpbuster? * Is that an Avery term?

I know that Miami dealt with a slumping Detroit team too. Maybe they're just good opportunists?
[/quote]

No, slumpbusters are fat nasty girls(like the ones I keep vomiting to every time I see your posts), that guys f*ck when they haven't been laid for ever and ever. Hence, slump-buster. I was just wonderin' why the new look. 
And Twitcho, I never said that miami wouldn't have won anyway, but that was a p*ssy ass call, and the refs were fascists. Who the hell are they to ruin a game that people pay big money to see, just like the football refs ruined the super bowl. People have a right to question their incompetency.
[/quote]

Actually, slumpbuster is a term created by former MLB player Mark Grace and mentioned on the Jim Rome show. It has nothing to do with guys who haven't been laid in years - but it does mean sticking the wood to the some nasty fat whore in order to break out of a hitting slump in BASEBALL.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slumpbuster
[/quote]

Well, I guess the definition has expanded on the street to include any slump. I hope the Mavs banged some fat chicks last night, or it might all be over, unless they solve that Miami defense. You gotta give Riley credit for the adjustments he's made. Damn good coach.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well it's over. More bad calls in my opinion, but it looks like Cuban is just going to stay quiet for now...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> Well it's over. More bad calls in my opinion, but it looks like Cuban is just going to stay quiet for now...


he going to be very very quiet ..a 250,000 dollar quiet...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

thePACK said:


> Well it's over. More bad calls in my opinion, but it looks like Cuban is just going to stay quiet for now...


he going to be very very quiet ..a 250,000 dollar quiet...:laugh:
[/quote]

Yeah, geez if they keep fining him like that he'll be broke about 10 years after the Earth crashes into the sun...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, in the end I'm glad that Mourning and Payton got a ring at the end of their careers. Both those guys deserve it IMO. Antoine Walker.... well he's just funny (unintentionally) but you gotta like him


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

THE WHOLE DALLAS MAV TEAM NEEDS TO GET THEIR PAY DOCKED FOR THE LAST FOUR GAMES, WITH NO PAY! THEY ARE THE WORST NBA PLAYOFF FAILURE IN HISTORY. OMG! HOW DO YOU LOOSE GAME 3 AND GAME 5 IN MIA? ONLY DALLAS CAN. I AM UTTERLY DISGUSTED AT THERE LACK OF CLOSE-IT-OUT ATTITUDE. PITTFUL. I HATE MIAMI BUT I REALLY AND JUST IN AWE OF HOW DAMN SAD DALLAS PLAYED. IF I WAS MARK CUBAN I WOULD FIRE ALL OF THEM.









IDIOTS!!!

ICEMAN!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL, the Knicks are such a mess... Larry Brown out, Isiah in as coach

Get ready for a 2-80 season next year for a team with league's highest payroll


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> LOL, the Knicks are such a mess... Larry Brown out, Isiah in as coach
> 
> Get ready for a 2-80 season next year for a team with league's highest payroll


Holy sh*t. Why does anyone go near Isiah at all anymore? That man is like basketball kryptonite.

He's done good things for the Raptors though, next year we're definately not going to be the worst team in the league!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I guess we know who the brains were behind the late 80s pistons (Daly and Dumars)... poor Isiah. Does ANYONE think he has a shot? ...I'd say if he could get on the court but they really dont need any more point guards


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The Knicks should just "stay the course"

sincerely,

W


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> The Knicks should just "stay the course"
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> W


"Well, I just got back from Red Lobster and thought I'd become the coach"

Isiah Thomas


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

you can talk about the refs all you want! if you wanna go that route dallas should have never gotten by sanantonio! games 3 and 4 were clearly won by the refs in the mavs favor! only difference is the spurs dont whine till the sun comes up- they have class! dallas on the other hand has turned out to be the biggest bunch of pathetic whiners in sports history- and it starts in the front office!!! but yeah the nba NEEDS more owners like cuban! lol...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> The Knicks should just "stay the course"
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> W


"Well, I just got back from Red Lobster and thought I'd become the coach"

Isiah Thomas
[/quote]










Awesome, a Red Lobster reset ! I knew you were a clone !


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> The Knicks should just "stay the course"
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> W


"Well, I just got back from Red Lobster and thought I'd become the coach"

Isiah Thomas
[/quote]










Awesome, a Red Lobster reset ! I knew you were a clone !








[/quote]

I cant get enough of the Red Lobster quote. What the f*ck was that anyway? A sneaky advertisement? Any links to that clip on the net that you know of?

I'm guessing "Ron Mexico" comes from the Vick story?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know about clips but the story was that Rome interviewd former NBA player Chucky Brown about his days in the CBA and Chucky mentioned how CBA players didn't have per diem or spending money in general that the NBA players get and how he couldn't afford to eat at places like Red Lobster on the road. So, sometime after that Rome had Isiah on the show and the first thing that Isiah said after Rome greeted him by saying "Zeke, it's great to have you on the show" was "My pleasure. I just got back from Red Lobster". Rome thought it was the funniest thing in the world and he still replays that clip on the show sometimes..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jim_Rome_Show

Here, do a find on "Isiah"..

Yes, Ron Mexico came from the Vick story, but that's really outside the Jungle..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So bizarre, I just had that window open already. Wikipedia is da bomb. I just want to have that audio, it's so funny (and Isiah sounds sooo dumb)









The Vick reference is in that Wikipedia site, that's why I asked.


----------

